# .   -2007 ()

## lubezniy

:

   2007 -  
   2007 

    .  ...

** 

         .  ,   ,      ,    FAQ  Wiki.   90%         ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> :
> _..   = ,          <>,     ()  <>_
>        01.01.07  28.02.07, 1 . 28 .,     , /   0,     2007     ?


 ,    ,           .      (  , ).




> -11:
> _2
> ***30:    <>.     :_





> -11:
> _   .    (    ).
>  : .
> 
> <>1</>_





> ,   1.  :
> 
> _***    103-  _-4-2  ...
>      .  <>     .
>  <>130<>_
> 
>     ????





> ,   1,  :
> _***30: .   <>:<>=1722963.54   _    245399.98    <>:<>    _-4-2 (    1.00 )._





> :
> _3 []: ***
> ***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-2" (     "__"):_


       :   .




> CheckXML:
> 
> 2 []: ***
> _!!!10: . 2007-            PFR-700-Y-2008-ORG-084-002-051507-DCK-07002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML:_


  CheckXML.




> ***   CheckXML         .!!!
> 
> _2 []: ***
> .   COM-  _ 
> 
>     ???


   -  -   ( , )  CheckXML. ,    CheckXML  .   ,    ,    CheckXML       .




> ChekXML     
> 
> _!!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :
> 
> !!!20:    <>.  ,       <>  <>:
> 
> !!!20:    <>.  <>, ,   :_


 2 :         (  ,   .   - ),           .       -      ,     .




> :   ...
> _***50:     .    
> 
> PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999_


   -          .      : 999-999-999999.           .      .




> :
> 
> _9 []: ******
> ***30:        .   : ;  : 2007 .
>    ()   ()         c / = 4/10:    = 10863.48  :  = *4/10 = 10863,48*4/10 = 4345,39,    (    10 .)    = 4348.38._
> 
>   , .. -            .


      -4-1         ,   ,     . ,      -4-1.        FAQ.




> _!!!10: .  ,  ,    / <>:_
>     .   ,   ,  ?


,  , :       ,      .  ,        .

----------


## lubezniy

> (    ).       ? 1     ?         -6-1???


     -     .       .

----------


## Greta

,  ,   ...
         (    ).    -4      2   -     ,    .    .  ,     ?

----------


## Patty

.    - ?    -? !      ?   6- ,   -...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,   ...
>          (    ).    -4      2   -     ,    .    .  ,     ?


   .   :       ,     (-6-1),      .

----------


## Greta

!!!

----------


## Olga_Uf

11  1. 1 . 
   .     .    . . 10000 - . 4000 .
:   2007 - 0
  - 10000, 4000.
  2007 - 0.
 ? 
  -    . 
    ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## vixen

! !       .     - Ѩ-    ? , ...   ?       ,          22 ....    -          -    ?  ,   -  .     !

----------


## lubezniy

*Olga_Uf*,      2007 .  -  FAQ. ... ,  1   .

----------


## vixen

,       -       ?

----------


## 2007

!
  -11" -
1. "  <>    "
2. "  <>    "

     ,   ,    "  ".    1.       .    05.02.08.
    ?
 .

----------


## lubezniy

*2007*,  1        .       .       .

----------


## Olga_Uf

> ,       -       ?


 ,  .       !    ,         .

----------


## 2007

"..2007,  1        "..
,   . 1        .     .
        .
,     .

----------


## lubezniy

*2007*,   -  1 ** .   ,   -    .  - .

----------

!!!
  ,    ,       ,    .   ?       .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!
>   ,    ,       ,    .   ?       .


    ,    ?     ,    .
 192       ,         CheckXML   20 (   -   ,    ).

----------

!  !
   ,     .  :
2
***30:    <>.        <>:


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>14</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2007</>




2
***30:    <>.        <>:


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>14</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>2</>
    +<>
    -<>
       <></>
       <>2007</>

 :
1.    .
2.           
  , 2    - .

<>2007</> - 

     .

            (     ),   ""   .   ,   .    -        (  " "). ..        : 
  <?xml version="1.0" encoding="windows-1251" ?> 
- <>
  <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-088-009-057732-DCK-11002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</> 
- <>
  <>07.00</> 
  <></> 
- <>
  <>1:  </> 
  <>7.70.279</> 
  </>
  <></> 
  </>
- < ="  " =" ">
- <_>
  <>1</> 
  <> </> 
- <>
- <>
  <>7814340129</> 
  <>781001001</> 
  </>
  <>1067847640740</> 
  <>   </> 
  <> ' '</> 
  <> ' '</> 
  <>088-009-057732</> 
  </>
- <>
  <>11002</> 
  </>
- <>
  <>1</> 
- <>
  <>_</> 
  <>1</> 
  </>
  </>
  <>06.02.2008</> 
  </_>
- <_>
  <>2</> 
- <>
- <>
  <>7814340129</> 
  <>781001001</> 
  </>
  <>1067847640740</> 
  <>   </> 
  <> ' '</> 
  <> ' '</> 
  <>088-009-057732</> 
  </>
  <>2007</> 
  <>31.12.2007</> 
  <-11></-11> 
  <>1</> 
  <>14</> 
- <>
  <></> 
  <>/</> 
  </>
  <></> 
- <>
  <>45922.00</> 
  <>17042.00</> 
  <>0</> 
  </>
- <>
  <>2</> 
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2007</> 
- <>
  <>37985.00</> 
  <>14250.00</> 
  <>0</> 
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2007</> 
- <>
  <>37985.00</> 
  <>14250.00</> 
  <>0</> 
  </>
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <>2</> 
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2007</> 
- <>
  <>7937.00</> 
  <>2792.00</> 
  <>0</> 
  </>
  </>
- <>
  <></> 
  <>2007</> 
- <>
  <>7937.00</> 
  <>2792.00</> 
  <>0</> 
  </>
  </>
  </>
  <>06.02.2008</> 
  </_>
  </>
  </>

----------

!  ,   ,      ,    .
     ,       (       - ""   ""       ).        :        (        ). 
    -11   "     :"     (, 1000),    "     :" - ,     ,    ( 600).
    ""  "" (400)     "        ", ?
   -6-1,    , .. 1000.?
? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> !  !
>    ,     .  :
> 2
> ***30:    <>.        <>:


  .

----------


## lubezniy

> (        ). 
>     -11   "     :"     (, 1000),    "     :" - ,     ,    ( 600).
>     ""  "" (400)     "        ", ?
>    -6-1,    , .. 1000.?
> ?


.       .     FAQ.        .

----------

check   20,   ,   ,     ,   ??

----------

!   !  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> check   20,   ,   ,     ,   ??


    -     .

----------


## Helper-2005

*lubezniy*,   "  5"  5.30.49   (   ),  ,    -.   ,    2007 ,   ( 05.02.08) .  !  :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

()     .   "  -   "
    -    .   ,   ?

----------

> check   20


   "  " ? 
            .
  gnivc.ru         ??? 
   ,   ,  ,           :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ()     .   "  -   "
>     -    .   ,   ?


1.       ;
2.    ;
3.     ,  ,      ( - ,         !);
4.  Windows.


    .

----------


## lubezniy

> "  " ?


. FAQ.

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,   "  5"  5.30.49   (   ),  ,    -.   ,    2007 ,   ( 05.02.08) .  !


.    .  :yes:

----------

> "  -   "


    . 
     chek,   ,    ,       :Frown:

----------

*lubezniy*, FAQ    .
      ,       -

----------


## Helper-2005

> chek


 ?
   -  ..   :Smilie:

----------

> "  " ? 
>             .
>   gnivc.ru         ??? 
>    ,   ,  ,


      .
     .     

  -    "    "  "    "   .

         ?

----------

> .


 -  ,     . ( ), ,   .     -  ???

----------

> -    ...         ,           .


       ???

----------


## Helper-2005

> gnivc.ru        ???


    ,   .   :
http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80

----------

*Helper-2005*, 
  !!!

----------


## Flower1983

:Embarrassment: 
   . ..     ,      (  6 ).   3-4-2.  ,   ..
  -11.            3,   .  4.   CheckXML. .
,          3  4?   ? :Confused:

----------


## Tigrasha

,   ,  ,   ...  -  "".       ,     ,  : 

     ""? 
( "-" - !)  :Frown:  

  !

----------


## Tigrasha

"" ... ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,          3  4?   ?


    -  2 : 1  - -4-2, 2- - -11  :Smilie:

----------


## Flower1983

! :yes:

----------

.
   , , . 
1)     ,  ,     2007   -4-1,    ,    \           ,          ,    -     .     ?

2)     :              ,          - ,     "[0][0]".  -   ?

 .

----------


## Iriska

, , -    ?   ?  .        ,      .  6,    11   ,     ,        .         .      .   ?     ?

----------


## Limentra

:Help!: 
, , - ,       (, 1949 ..)??
   " "...  ?    ...  :Frown:  
!

----------


## Helper-2005

> , , - ,       (, 1949 ..)??


   .     ( ) ,   .       ( 02.02.08     10       1,  ...).
        ,     .

----------


## Helper-2005

> -4-1,    ,    \           ,          ,    -     .     ?


 , -4-2  -4-1     .  3-     :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

> , , -    ?


  .     1-      :Wink:

----------


## Limentra

> .     ( ) ,   .       ( 02.02.08     10       1,  ...).
>         ,     .


Helper-2005, ! :Smilie:  
      ?
  ?
   ?

----------

> , -4-2  -4-1     .  3-


   ,     ,      2      .  ?

----------

> ,     ,      2      .  ?


,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> -  ,     . ( ), ,   .     -  ???


...    ?           .       ,      .
 ""      2.1.

----------


## Helper-2005

> ?
>   ?


  :Wink: 
    ,          .    -    :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> 1)     ,  ,     2007   -4-1,    ,    \           ,          ,    -     .     ?


  .       ( -6-1).



> 2)     :              ,          - ,     "[0][0]".  -   ?


 .            7.0 (. ,  ).

----------

, ,       ,     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          .    -


  -        ,    1  (. 4 . 11  "  ()      ").       ,   - -      .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,       ,     ?


    ,     ?       ?

----------

, ,      5    .    .    ,  ,     01.04.07  31.12.07.

----------

,     .

----------

5 !   :yes: 
, .   ,   -  .          . ? 
  ..      .    . 
!

----------

,   .

----------


## Flower1983

.
  ,   .     9,         .   .  :Smilie:

----------

,    -  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 5 !  
> , .   ,   -  .          . ?


   ?            ?



> ..      .    .


       ,   .  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -  .


    -   ,  ( ). .  .

----------

> ...    ?           .       ,      .
>  ""      2.1.


,    :Frown:  
 :yes:

----------

[QUOTE=lubezniy;51472948]   ? 

    .  ..  :Embarrassment:  

   .    :  11    -   ? - ?   4 ,   1 ?

----------

-11.
    1 8.0        -1 (  )   1 (  )   -11  2006.
       2007. (    )
:          !

----------


## lubezniy

> -11.
>     1 8.0        -1 (  )   1 (  )   -11  2006.
>        2007. (    )
> :          !


   FAQ      -11    .

----------


## lubezniy

[quote= ;51472968]


> ? 
> 
>     .  ..  
> 
>    .    :  11    -   ? - ?   4 ,   1 ?


   ,    ?   -6-1,   .

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

, ,       ?       :Frown: 

, , ,     ?
+ -6-1+ 4-2 +??
     . 
  ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,   .    -    .     .

----------

.
       buhsoft.
,         .
 ?

----------


## Yalo07-05

. ! !

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>        buhsoft.
> ,         .
>  ?


    ,      .

----------

buhsoft -    :Frown: (
  -   .  ?

----------


## Milena.M

-       ? ,     4-1,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> buhsoft -   (
>   -   .  ?


       ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Milena.M*,   56 - , .

----------

> ?


 ,      :Frown:

----------


## Milena.M

> *Milena.M*,   56 - , .


,     ,      4-1    ,    4-2  :Frown: (((

----------

, ,    : :Smilie: )))

----------

,     1      ,   .     - -      ..   ,   ""   ,       .  - .

----------


## diogenes

, ,       ,    ?    ,    ,    ?

----------

> .       ( -6-1).
> 
>  .            7.0 (. ,  ).


   .  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,       ,    ?    ,    ,    ?


      . ,        .      -11 ( . .   -       ,   ).

----------


## lainara

,     11  . .   -    .  /,   ,    4.0   7.0.
       .      2 ,       2006      . 

   ,      .
    -:
 - 11 - 3 .
-4-2 - 2 .
-6-1 - 2 .
  - 3 .
 - 1 
  - 2  ( 1)

      ,   :Smilie:

----------

-    ""     6950-    5169- ,   .    ?

----------

> .      2 ,       2006      .


, ,        2006 ?

----------


## lainara

> , ,        2006 ?


-11 - 2  
  - 2 
  - 1 . +    .

 .        ,   .    .

----------

-      ( )    ,    -  !...    -   ...

----------


## diogenes

> - 2  ( 1)
> 
>       ,



 .
, ,      ?

----------

> -   ...


  , ,

----------

> .
> , ,      ?


 



/

. 
..

----------

> -11 - 2  
>   - 2 
>   - 1 . +    .
> 
>  .        ,   .    .


   ,   2006    ,   ,    . ?

----------

> -11 - 2  
>   - 2 
>   - 1 . +    .
> 
>  .        ,   .    .


, ,  ,     2006   ?
       ,   ,   .
     ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,           /?   (  . -),  .   :yes:

----------

> **,           /?   (  . -),  .


  2006  ,  .

----------


## lainara

> /
> 
> . 
> ..


    /.       , ,    ..      





> ,   2006    ,   ,    . ?


    ,    2006  /  ,  

" ,   2006             . 
   ...     ."

      .




> , ,  ,     2006   ?
>        ,   ,   .
>      ?


         .     .     ,     ,    2007        2006.

----------


## diogenes

> /.       , ,    ..


, ,     ?   ?    /?    " "     ?

----------

> 1.       ;


,  , ...  ,  -   ,  -    ,     -  .       ,     ?     -   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  , ...  ,  -   ,  -    ,     -  .       ,     ?     -   .


, .  , -,       2.1     CheckXML.    ,   CheckXML.

----------

> ,   CheckXML.


    4 ,   -   ...         ,  . , ,   ...  , ,       -    ,   .   ,           :Smilie: ))

----------

> ,     ,    2007        2006.



   ,      ?

----------

, ,   ,      ( 1)      ? ,             4-2.  ,  ,   !!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ?


10%  ... , ,       .

----------

,    ,    ,    .,       :      ,        ?
(    "".)

----------


## lubezniy

**, ,        ""...

----------


## lainara

> , ,     ?   ?    /?    " "     ?


   ,  (   ) ,    (),   .

----------

> **, ,        ""...


?  ,   -? 
             ,    ,      .          ,    Worda.

----------

, ,          ?

----------

,  -  !  :Smilie:    !   ,   !!!  :Big Grin:

----------

> , ,          ?


: //

----------


## lubezniy

> ?  ,   -? 
>              ,    ,      .          ,    Worda.


 -    . .      ,            ,       .
    .    - ,   . ,  ,         .

----------


## 2008

,  ,   4 ,   !  !

 ,       ?  ,    ...      .... !

----------


## lubezniy

* 2008*,        .

----------


## @@

, ,      .

----------

> , ,


-6-1 + -4-2 ( -4-1)

----------


## lainara

,       (, , ).    ,     .

----------

> , ,      .


  . ,   .    (      ).
  -     2007    ,        ,      . .

----------

, ,    ,   .
    ,         .

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    ,   .
>     ,         .


  , ,            .       .   ,     ,       - ,      .

----------


## VictoriaTheGreat

,    -11  ,     ,    ?    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -11  ,     ,    ?    ?


-,       .  , ,  .

----------

> , ,            .       .   ,     ,       - ,      .


, ,    ,        ,    6.

----------

> -6-1 + -4-2 ( -4-1)


, ,     -4-2,    -4-1?

----------


## vixen

> , , -    ?   ?       .   ?     ?


 !    !     7 -          .        (     -  ).  .    .    3 ,    .    .    -       (   ).   ,    .



> ,    ,    ,    .,       :      ,        ?
> (    "".)


,      !    !    :          (   ),       -  .  (   ,   ",    ").   !

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     -4-2,    -4-1?


 FAQ  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    ,        ,    6.


 ,  ,     6.    ,    ,      - ,  - .

----------


## fr_svetik

,    (    ):
1.    4-2 -      4-1?
2.  -11           (   -11          ,         )
3.      ,    ,   ,  ?

----------

> ,  ,     6.    ,    ,      - ,  - .



! , . 

   .

----------


## Helper-2005

> !    !


!  :Smilie:

----------

2      ,   .         , ,        .  74 ,       ,       ,    (74   11   !).     .     16  07 . ?      ???         !

----------


## lubezniy

> 2      ,   .         , ,        .  74 ,       ,       ,    (74   11   !).     .     16  07 . ?      ???         !


     .    -    2.1.     persw.doc,      . , ,  .

----------

. 2.1.      ,   2.2.    .           ,       :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> . 2.1.      ,   2.2.    .           ,


 :     .  2.2 -     2.2: ,  .  :yes:

----------


## LexusRus

3 .
   . 281 ,     -        .

    15.12.2007   1,5   .
     -4-1  
01.01.2007 - 15.12.2007 

  16.12.2007  .     .     -.

, ,   .

----------


## .

.        .

----------


## LexusRus

.,     =))

http://www.buh.ru/forum/thread.jsp?i...5&threadtype=0
 .
"...
1 7.7 :       3-  , . .       ""  .
    ,    ( 1,5   3 )       .

      (    )?
..."

----------


## lubezniy

192    :
 :     
 :
 4  167      
 10     20   1990 . N  340-1 "       "
 3  1  11    17.12.2001 N 173- "     " " ,    "
 256

----------


## .

*LexusRus*,       ,     .      .    1,5  3-      ,

----------


## lubezniy

. 256  -  3- 
. 11  "  ":



> 1.         ()  ,    10   , :
> 3)         ** ,        ;


   ,    ( . .  ),     ,            .

----------


## LexusRus

.     .
     .     1,5   .
  16.12.2007  15.06.2009       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 16.12.2007  15.06.2009       ?


 .

----------

!!!
 ..  (),  -11  -4-2    ,  -     ?
       ..       ? 
    ,     ,   5 . ,  .. 5  .  4- !

----------

> !!!
>  ..  (),  -11  -4-2    ,  -     ?
>        ..       ? 
>     ,     ,   5 . ,  .. 5  .  4- !


    . !

----------


## fr_svetik

> ,    (    ):
> 
> 2.  -11           (   -11          ,         )
> 3.      ,    ,   ,  ?


   ???? 
 1-     FAQ,        :Frown:

----------


## .

2.   .       
3.

----------

,    -  .  ? 
 -   ,     :
-6
-4-2 (-4-1) 
-11


  -?
  - ?

   ,   (  ) 

       ?

----------


## NewBee

-      ?  ?  ?    ,     .?

----------

> ?  ?  ?

----------


## Helper-2005

> -      ?  ?  ?    ,     .?


       ( ,  2 ) -   .

----------


## @@

.   .    .    ,   .   9-  (  9.00  16.00).

----------


## @@

> ,    -  .  ? 
>  -   ,     :
> -6
> -4-2 (-4-1) 
> -11
> 
> 
>   -?
>   - ?
> ...


  ,      .    .

----------


## Khrustal

(- 1),   10.30,  130-    -11,   16.00.     .. 
! :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> -      ?  ?  ?    ,     .?


   700-014:




> *5.2.  * 
> 
> 5)     	   (    10 	   _ 	20_)       	(_ 30_).


,        -     , CheckPSN   10 .   ,   :  ""       .

----------


## lubezniy

> 


    192.     -11  ,         -4 (, , ,  -   FAQ).       -  .

----------


## NewBee

**,        ,   !!!
     ,  ,      !!!  :yes:

----------


## Na28ta

!!!!  -    :yes: !     ,    (.  )  :yes:   :Super:   :Big Grin:  !

----------


## oksana.gromova83

17  (7.70.025)   - .("+");
{...(4412)}:   !-      .     ,      ,    - ??    ????  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> 17  (7.70.025)   - .("+");
> {...(4412)}:   !-      .     ,      ,    - ??    ????


  ,  -  (,        -11 -       ),       (, ,           ).       1     (,   )      .

----------


## Limentra

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...67&postcount=1

*lubezniy*,    , 
  "    "

----------


## Limentra

...
 ""   
http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80

 :Smilie:

----------


## Spiridonov

> 192.     -11  ,         -4 (, , ,  -   FAQ).       -  .


     ( - ,     -11).      -11          (,  150      2007 ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ( - ,     -11).      -11          (,  150      2007 ).


     (),   ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Limentra*,   .

----------


## Spiridonov

> (),   ?


  ,    :Smilie:      2002   2003         -     .          ,            .

   ,     Excel  .

----------

.

----------

,        ,       ,     ( ,   ..)   ,    .

 ,     ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,    .


  :
http://www.pfrmsk.ru/pu/doc2/pzap.xls
 -   ,    .  ,    .

----------

,      1,  ,      -       ......
-     ""  .

      , -11 , CPD-4-2      :Frown:

----------

*lubezniy*,   ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      1,  ,      -       ......
> -     ""  .
> 
>       , -11 , CPD-4-2


    FAQ  Wiki (   ).  ""              .

----------

*lubezniy*,   , .  ,    ,    1,      1  2  (    2),       ????

 FAQ

----------


## 2007

> ????


.    .

----------

, Lubezniy.
  CheckXML (  04.02.2008)  "",   :
!!!10:    <>.  <>, ,   
  ,   000000000,       . 
 ,      ,

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML (  04.02.2008)  "",   :
> !!!10:    <>.  <>, ,   
>   ,   000000000,       . 
>  ,      ,


 -   (    ).    ,     .
 -   ( ,     40 ). ,      (            7.0 -     ""):      20    .

----------


## -

.    2  -   .        6-1  2  -      -11 .  ,   2006   .   .    - 6        11
  .

----------


## lubezniy

> .    2  -   .        6-1  2  -      -11 .  ,   2006   .   .    - 6        11
>   .


 -6-1    "" -11  .      .

----------


## -

.  -. :  ,  ..          ?
  ,      1              .      ,   ,    "   .     .,  .  SNXLM  . 
      .      .      .     .   .
  .

----------


## -

> .  -. :  ,  ..          ?
>   ,      1              .      ,   ,    "   .     .,  .  SNXLM  . 
>       .      .      .     .   .
>   .


 -   -  . (   )
     -         
30: .   <>:<>=77527.09   _    14113.87    <>:<>    _-4-2 (    1.00 ).,     ,   . 
     2006 , ..    1,      ,    2007         .

----------


## lubezniy

*-*,  1.      (494-,   ,    ).

----------

> ,      .    .


   "   "?     ?     ...      " !?!...

----------


## YURIU

!     ,       .  , .   5, ,      5  .

----------


## lubezniy

> "   "?     ?     ...      " !?!...


      .   ,        -  .        .

----------


## lubezniy

> !     ,       .  , .   5, ,      5  .


1.  .
2.  .        ,     ,   -  .      ,     ( 10-15 ).

----------


## Tanya S.K.

1  7.7.  7.70.279       CheckXML    
!!10:    <>. ,   :
***30:     <>.  <>=643   .    :
             .  :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

*Tanya S.K.*,  ( ,   -    281).

----------


## musa

,  , !!!     :
1. -     


> 01.10.2007  31.12.2007,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 01.10.2007,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 30.06.2007,       !


2.    ,   2 -6-1, 1 . -4-1 (    -4-2)  1 . -4-2

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  , !!!     :


   FAQ  -4-1  -4-2 -  .  ,   ,    .

----------

.     29.12.2006.,      2007.       ,  .        . -   .   :Embarrassment:   -   2007.

----------


## musa

> FAQ  -4-1  -4-2 -  .  ,   ,    .


,    -4-1  - ,      ?
  2 -6-1?

----------

..      ?     ..  ...   :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> .     29.12.2006.,      2007.       ,  .        . -   .    -   2007.


      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    -4-1  - ,      ?


.



> 2 -6-1?


.  72.

----------


## lubezniy

> ..      ?     ..  ...


...   FAQ.

----------

*lubezniy*,  1-  _-4-2  ... 

2 []:   


***   1-  _-4-2  ...


    . 
  <>   . 
 <></> 



  - an_adr2006

----------


## lubezniy

> . 
>   <>   . 
>  <></>


  ,     .     ""   ,      . ,     , ,  ,      .

----------

> *lubezniy*,  1-  _-4-2  ... 
> 
> 2 []:   
> 
> 
> ***   1-  _-4-2  ...
> 
> 
>     . 
> ...



 ,     .      .

----------

*lubezniy*, **, 
      ? 

</>
  <>2007</> 
  <>11.02.2008</> 
- <>
  <></> 
  <>/</> 
  </>
- <>
  <>4698.96</> 
  <>0</> 
  <>0</> 
  </>
- <>
  <>0</> 
  <>0</> 
  <>0</> 
  </>
- <>
  <>0</> 
  <>0</> 
  <>0</> 
  </>
- <>
  <>1</> 
- <>
- <>
  <>1</> 
  < /> 
  < /> 
  </>
  </>
  </>
  </_-4-2>
- <_-4-2>

----------

,    (..  )    01.01.2007    01.01.2007,   -      .  ,    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> - <>
>   <>0</> 
>   <>0</> 
>   <>0</> 
>   </>
> - <>
>   <>0</> 
>   <>0</> 
>   <>0</> 
> ...


 ,   ( .   /  ,   ).

----------


## Tanya S.K.

> *Tanya S.K.*,  ( ,   -    281).


   ,  ?

----------

> ...   FAQ.

----------


## lubezniy

> 


 2.4

----------

*lubezniy*,    ))    -4-1             :                                           2 []:   
   16.10.2007  31.10.2007,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 16.10.2007,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 15.05.2007,       !

  .     : 
<>2</>
				<>
					<>
						<>1</>
						<>01.05.2007</>
						<>15.05.2007</>
						<>
						</>
					</>
				</>
				<>
					<>
						<>2</>
						<>16.10.2007</>
						<>31.10.2007</>
						<>
						</>

   ?

----------

> .    - ?    -? !      ?   6- ,   -...


  ,   2       ,   4- .
       ,  , ,  ,   ,         .    ,  -  . ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,    )) 
> 
>    ?


  -   (,    :Smilie:  ) .

----------

*lubezniy*,   :Smilie:  ..  ))))

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ?


1.      /.
2.   ,      1.

----------


## 2008

,  ,    :

148 []:   
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:

    01.01.07  31.01.2007.,           / (   5  -   1 ., / 0, / 0,  -   .  0),         (   ,   /   ).
     ,         ?  !!!

----------

-5,  ""           .   ???    ,    .   250,        ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:
> 
>     01.01.07  31.01.2007.,           / (   5  -   1 ., / 0, / 0,  -   .  0),         (   ,   /   ).
>      ,         ?  !!!


  - .  145 (   /    ,      ).

----------


## lubezniy

> -5,  ""           .   ???    ,    .   250,        ...


    - ,   ?  ,   ,      .

----------

2 ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2 ,   ?


, .  :yes:

----------


## Iriska

> !    !     7 -          .        (     -  ).  .    .    3 ,    .    .    -       (   ).   ,    .


 !  ,    ?    -11    ?

----------


## Eliska

, ,      . ..,    ,      ,   ,        ,       ,   ?       ?
  , -     ,    ?  ?    -11, 6-1  -4-2.

,     ,  2       (,      -    ),      .    ,   .

 :Embarrassment:

----------

,      1 7.7.   2-.     1-...    : -- .    2-?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,,      . ..,    ,      ,   ,        ,       ,   ?       ?


   ,      (   10        -  ).



> , -     ,    ?  ?    -11, 6-1  -4-2.


   ?

----------


## .

,          ,      .          ,    !  ?

 : _-4-2
 7 (. 346-403) []:  
                           <> : 0.00
!!20            <>
                            <>=''

----------

,    ?    .

***  COM! 

 80004004 
 Operation aborted 
 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 .an_adr2006 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    214  'CODER'  . 12 



 :Frown: 
       ,

----------


## _1

2
***30: .         : 


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>6</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>12.02.2008</>



-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-087-108-057100-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      +<>
      +<>
      +<>
       <>31.12.2007</> 

  19      2008    ?

----------


## 1

"  7.0" ,      , -   ,    (((((
    ?    ?

----------


## Eliska

> ?



 ...       .     ?      ?  :Wow:

----------

> ***  COM! 
> 
>  80004004 
>  Operation aborted 
>  an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
>  .an_adr2006 c:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    214  'CODER'  . 12


    .



> ,


  -       :yes:

----------

> ?


  :yes:

----------


## Eliska

> 


!!!    ,  ,     :EEK!:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          ,      .          ,    !  ?


         .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ?    .
> 
> *       ,  *


      .  ,     .      ,   , , .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2
> ***30: .         : 
>   19      2008    ?


 ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> "  7.0" ,      , -   ,    (((((
>     ?    ?


 ...     .

----------


## 1

lubezniy     ,  ???

----------


## lubezniy

* 1*,  FAQ  ?

----------


## 1

libezniy,        1000 !

:
CheckXML -  . 
  5 -    . 
  Windows 2.0 -    -   . 

       . ?
  -  ,  (((

----------

*lubezniy*,     ! ,   20   :yes:

----------


## _1

> ,    .


  ,    ,

----------


## lubezniy

> . ?
>   -  ,  (((


  .




> *  5* - ,   
> *  Windows 2.0* -      -

----------


## vixen

> !  ,    ?    -11    ?


*.*    2  (  - 1),    (  -4 (1  2)  -6-1       ),       (   ,     ....,    ),        ,   -11    (      ).      -  ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,


   ... ,      .     ,      .

----------

(. )
2  ( )    .
2  (  )      !!!
"    ,    "!! ( . "    "
   1 7.7,  1 8.0,  ,     (-    ,   2000=)

        ?

       (   ).

    ,   !

----------


## _1

,    31.12.2007.         ???????
     01.01.2008          PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-087-108-057100-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML 
 2008 ,      )    ?????    !!!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> (. )
> 2  ( )    .
> 2  (  )      !!!
> "    ,    "!! ( . "    "
>    1 7.7,  1 8.0,  ,     (-    ,   2000=)


    ,      ,    .



> ?


  -    .



> (   ).


    , ,  ,   (    ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    31.12.2007.         ???????


  - .        (  2008 ),      .



> 01.01.2008          PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-087-108-057100-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML  2008 ,      )
>    ?????    !!!!!


.  2  (  )   4   192 (  ).      .

----------


## _1

,    ,               ()

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,               ()


CheckXML    .         .

----------


## _1

:
 1-  _... 


2
***30: .         : 


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>6</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>12.02.2008</>



-<>
   <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-087-108-057100-DCK-00001-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</>
  +<>
  -< ="  " =" ">
    -<_>
       <>1</>
       <> </>
      +<>
      +<>
      +<>
       <>31.12.2007</>

2.  - an_adr2006 


 1-  _-4-2... 


2 []:   
!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:


-<_-4-2>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>128-969-279 28</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>




 2-  _-4-2... 


3 []:   
!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:


-<_-4-2>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>067-165-860 88</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>




 3-  _-4-2... 


4 []:   
!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:


-<_-4-2>
   <>4</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>023-146-956 29</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>




 4-  _-4-2... 


5 []:   
!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:


-<_-4-2>
   <>5</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>001-654-245 02</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>




 5-  _-4-2... 


6 []:   
!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:


-<_-4-2>
   <>6</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>079-071-508 80</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>




 6-  _-4-2... 


7 []:   
!!!20: . <>=31.12.2007      ,  ,      , ..   31.12.2007:


-<_-4-2>
   <>7</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>093-566-272 98</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>

----------


## _1

,

----------

*_1*, 


> 3 []:


    ?   :yes:

----------

*_1*,  ,    ,      .       .      . P.S.:

----------

:"    ( )              ( )     ". 
          ,      .
    ?

----------

1 8.1.      .  -11  "     ,   ,   ,   0.     ,      -   .   ?

----------

!!!!!!!!    .    .   07    . """""""""""126-602-086 32  .............. -     .  2 ................................ """""""""""    .     ???     , ..         ????

----------

**,     31.12.07  ?

----------

**, 


> 126-602-086 32    -     .  2


,        ?  ,       ,   !      !

----------

,   ! ,   **,

----------

> **,     31.12.07  ?


 , 31.12.07. ,     ,       "   ".  ,    .

----------

.  

      ?  :Abuse:  

  _ (  _)... 


***30: .   <>      


-<_>
   <>1</>
   <> </>
  -<>
    +<>
     <>1027703003800</>
     <> </>




 1-  _... 


2
***30: .   <>      


-<_>
   <>2</>
  -<>
    +<>
     <>1027703003800</>
     <> </>

----------

** , 


> <> </>


   ?

----------

> ** , 
>    ?


! :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

 !!!    !!!     !!!

----------

-6       (  )?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


 ,      -   .       :     (   ).       ( )   2008 .      ,         (    ),       .

----------


## lubezniy

> !   
> 
>  !!!    !!!     !!!


 . ,    -  .      -      .

----------


## lubezniy

> -6       (  )?


 ,     ,        ,        .

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!!!!!!    .    .   07    . """""""""""126-602-086 32  .............. -     .  2 ................................ """""""""""    .     ???     , ..         ????


   ,         -4-1    .

----------


## lubezniy

> :"    ( )              ( )     ". 
>           ,      .
>     ?


 "   "    ,           (, ,      ).

----------

-4 (1 8.1)    00002  12,02,08,   - 31,12,07,    -11       12 ,    - 31  2007.  ,       "     "   11,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

**,   -11   :
 ( " ") -    -6-1 (   -11  );
 ( " ") - "    ...";
 (  ) -   -11.

----------


## Iriska

> *.*    2  (  - 1),    (  -4 (1  2)  -6-1       ),       (   ,     ....,    ),        ,   -11    (      ).      -  ,    .


 !

----------

> **,   -11   :
>  ( " ") -    -6-1 (   -11  );
>  ( " ") - "    ...";
>  (  ) -   -11.


         - 12,02,08,    - 31.12.08.          12,02,08    - 31,12,07.      -   ?

----------

,   ,      -4-1  -4-2?    2 -6-1,      .  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> - *31.12.08*


 ,   -         ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ,      -4-1  -4-2?    2 -6-1,      .  ...


     -  .  -6-1           ,   .

----------

,    5  -4     ,     2007,     - 2007.  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> - 2007.


      ?

----------

*lubezniy*,         :Confused:

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,


   ?      .         .

----------

*lubezniy*, 


> 


    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, 
>     ?


               .

----------


## Eliska

, ,     ,  ,  ?
  . ...      .      ,   .  -?

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     ,  ,  ?
>   . ...      .      ,   .  -?


      .

----------

!    CheckXML  04.02.08    "".         CheckXML     "",      ,     "." ()     .      ,      (   ).           ,   . ,      ?  ,       -   .        ? 
        .

----------


## lubezniy

> !    CheckXML  04.02.08    "".


  .



> CheckXML     "",      ,     "." ()     .      ,      (   ).           ,   . ,      ?


 ...   ,   .       ( . . ) . FAQ.



> ,       -   .        ?


  .

----------


## Eliska

> .


..,  ?

----------

,        .       ?
       ,  -  ?     ?        .

----------


## lubezniy

> ..,  ?


 ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        .       ?


    .



> ,  -  ?     ?        .


  .     -        .        .

----------

> ,   -         ?


 , , 31,12,07

----------

-  ,   ?

 1-  _... 


2
***30: .     <>: ' '


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>8</>
  +<>
   <></>
  -<>
     <>40 363</>




2
***30: .     <>: ' '


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>8</>
  +<>
   <></>
  -<>
     <>40 363</>
     <>14 085</>




 1-  _  ... 

2


***   1-  _  ...


   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</> 



   _ _ 
    1 1 


. 
 3 
 0

----------


## lubezniy

> -  ,   ?


  ?  :



> 1-  _... 
> 
> 2
> ***30: .     <>: ' '
> 
> ...
> <>40 363</>


: ' '  .   ,     .

----------

*lubezniy*,  ,   -   ,   ?
 ,    5     ...

----------


## RamRu

, ,     (. 2.2)      ?     ,   ,        . 
     -       ?

----------

> -


   ,     01.01.03  01.07.04.    2008     :Wink:

----------

> ?  :
> 
> : ' '  .   ,     .


     (  )  8.0  8.1 .       ?

----------

> ,     01.01.03  01.07.04.    2008


  .    . 
 .
CHECKXML     -.

----------

> (  )  8.0  8.1 .       ?


  ,    .

----------

> ,    .


,   -,  8.0 ?

----------


## .

!  2007 .      4002 . ( 598 .)  . :
1.  2      ,         ..   .

----------

> , ,     ,  ,  ?
>   . ...      .      ,   .  -?


   ????   ..    -,    ,             ...

----------

, !!!!!!!!!!!
      ,       . .     
*!!!10: .  <> *

----------


## lubezniy

> , !!!!!!!!!!!
>       ,       . .     
> *!!!10: .  <> *


,         .

----------

.   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .   ?


     ,   ,    .     ,   ,   .

----------

Persik light v1.30,  CheckXML.

----------


## yuliya2008

:Wow:                 2007 ,    "     2006 ".

----------


## vixen

> !  2007 .      4002 . ( 598 .)  . :
> 1.  2      ,         ..   .


   ,    ,      ,  .    .   ,  ,     ,   .        ,       .

----------

> 2007 ,    "     2006 ".


     <> ,            .

----------

> ,   -,  8.0 ?


 
1.        .
2.     .  .
3.     .   ,   .
4.    1.
5.            1-3.

       .

----------


## Tanya S.K.

.....
***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,        ,        <>    "",  "",     ()  <>  <>
        09.01.07.,       01.01.07  08.01.07  ,              ,       . :No:   :Help!:

----------


## Galateya

.     !,   5 .
  - an_adr2006 


 48-  _-4-2... 


*49 []:   
!!!20:     <> .   :





    305004 

     8 

      16*  ,      1     .   ?       .
 ,    3        ,     ,        ? 
        ,      .....
    .       ,  .     .   ? 
 ,      (   ) ,          ?

----------

.

----------


## Galateya

> .



   .    ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,      ,  .    .   ,  ,     ,   .        ,       .


.. :
1.   ,   2    .(/+).
2.               . 
3.:  2007 .  70(.  ..)  10 000 .,
     ,   2 70+76,4 .. 10 000 +  .
   ?  .

----------

> .    ?


        ,    .  .    .

----------


## Galateya

.  -  .   ? 100%   :Frown:  
* 48-  _-4-2... 


49 []:   
!!!20:     <> .   :





    305004 

     8 

 .     16*

----------

!!! !!!   :Wow:  
  !

----------

> .  -  .   ? 100%   
> * 48-  _-4-2... 
> 
> 
> 49 []:   
> !!!20:     <> .   :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 KLADR-  2006    
                2007  .  
     KLADR  2007

----------


## Eliska

> ????   ..    -,    ,             ...


,         .         .    .    ,

----------

, ,  :  ,         .      -4-1    .    :

   16.07.2007  31.12.2007,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 16.07.2007,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 13.07.2007,       !

 ?      ?

----------


## data

.
,,     1 8,1    ,          ?

----------


## Eliska

,       ?

----------


## Helper-2005

:Embarrassment: 
    ,     ,  -11    . ,      -.     ,   -   , !  :Smilie: 
..    ,   " 5"    -11  ...     -     -4-2.  ?   :Wow:

----------


## data

.
  ,!!!!
,,     1 8,1    ,          ?

----------


## Helper-2005

-11.   ( - )  :Wink: 
1) , -11    (. )  :Smilie: 
2)  " 5" , ,  -  ,      "       -11"  :Smilie:

----------

> .
>   ,!!!!
> ,,     1 8,1    ,          ?


     "   ",  , ,   "",

----------


## data

300 ,   ????

----------


## YUM

> , ,  :  ,         .      -4-1    .    :
> 
>    16.07.2007  31.12.2007,   2
> !!!20:        .
> <> = 16.07.2007,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 13.07.2007,       !
> 
>  ?      ?


   ,       ...  .

----------


## YUM

:



> .
>   ,!!!!
> ,,     1 8,1    ,          ?





> "   ",  , ,   "",


,     ?      ?

----------


## YUM

> , ,     ,  ,  ?
>   . ...      .      ,   .  -?


    ? 
 -

  7800000300000 
 196650

----------


## YUM

> !    CheckXML  04.02.08    "".         CheckXML     "",      ,     "." ()     . ..


   ""  :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ,


   31.12.2008 ?        .

----------

> 300 ,   ????


     -  -4  ,   ,   ""  ""   "     "     ,  -    ,      ,  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ?


,          (       )   .

----------


## yuliya2008

.      ,    ? :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         .         .    .    ,


  ?       ? ,   .   -       Wiki .

----------


## lubezniy

> .    ?


   .

----------

.  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> **   01.01.07  08.01.07  ,              ,       .


 ?
    .    .
      ?  ,   :
****30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,     ()  <>:*

----------


## lubezniy

> .      ,    ?


    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .  ?


    .

----------

""   ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,       ...  .


   ...  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ""   ?


 ...     "-",                 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    3        ,     ,        ? 
>         ,      .....
>     .       ,  .     .   ?


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=183229

----------


## yuliya2008

- ,  ,         6-1      ( )

----------


## lubezniy

> - ,  ,         6-1      ( )


 ...     ,     FAQ.

----------


## Eliska

!   .          :Help!:  
   ,       , ,       ,     .        .  ?      ?  :EEK!:

----------


## lubezniy

> !   .


   ?        - ,       . .       -  FAQ            ,       .

----------


## Gladifor

,      3  . ,   ,     .  .  2    (-).          (  ).   .   .  /  ,       .    , .  . ,    FREE   ,   ?    5,  ,  ,    .    ,            ?      .

----------


## data

,   ..   7,7  , ,      ..  8,1  ,     ???

----------


## vixen

.....!     (      )     .   ,    .      : 
1.         ?
2.      ?
2.1        ?

.  ,     .

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,    FREE   ,   ?


 1-    -   " "  :Smilie:   :Smilie: .    5  :Smilie: 
*vixen*,   -  - .      .     ,    .       -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## marla25

, 
,  .   :



*5 []: === === === 
   01.10.2007  10.10.2007,   1
***40:     .
  <> = 1  <> 2-    <>      <> = 1  <>   <>*

   ?

----------

> , 
> ,  .   :
> 
> 
> 
> *5 []: === === === 
>    01.10.2007  10.10.2007,   1
> ***40:     .
>   <> = 1  <> 2-    <>      <> = 1  <>   <>*
> ...


        <>1</>.

----------

,   ,         ,    - ,      5   2006 ?       7.0        .       2007    5        :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.. :
1.   ,   2    .(/+).
2.               . 
3.:  2007 .  70(.  ..)  10 000 .,
     ,   2 70+76,4 .. 10 000 +  .
   ?  .

----------


## marla25

> <>1</>.



,  !
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rctybzrctybz/view/38308 ( )

----------


## _

*vixen,*    :
1.        
2.    (  )    
3.

----------

> *vixen,*    :
> 1.        
> 2.    (  )    
> 3.


  5    ,         ,       -  -?

  ,       4.0 -   7.0      ?

----------

> 5    ,         ,       -  -?
> 
>   ,       4.0 -   7.0      ?


  "  5" (    ,    ) :
1- :   : ; ;-; -; -; -.   
2- :         XML- ( 7.0).

----------

> "  5" (    ,    ) :
> 1- :   : ; ;-; -; -; -.   
> 2- :         XML- ( 7.0).


     ,     2006 ,   -? :Embarrassment:

----------


## vixen

,   .              .    .   -    ? ,    ?
    5 -    -?

----------

> ,     2006 ,   -?


 ,      ,      .  , -11    (   5.30.31)

----------

> ,      ,      .  , -11    (   5.30.31)



,  ,       ,

----------

> ,   .              .    .   -    ? ,    ?
>     5 -    -?


    -.
  :             (             ,   ),  ,             ...       ,  ...    (       -        )

----------


## Helper-2005

** (   :Wink: ),  , !  :Smilie:  (     5  :Wink:  )

----------

> ** (  ),  , !  (     5  )


  , ...   :     ""...   (   ),        .  .       ( ,      )   . ,       ,     "  5" (    ,         .               . (    "     ...        "))

----------


## Helper-2005

**,    -    :Smilie: 
        -      :Smilie: 



> ( ,      )   .


  ? (        )



> ,     "  5" (    ,         .               .


,     !  :Smilie:

----------

> **,    -   
>         -     
> 
>   ? (        )
> 
> ,     !


  .    ,  .   :    .      "  5": []->[ ]->[ ]

----------


## _

> ,   .              .    .   -    ? ,    ?
>     5 -    -?


   .    ,     (,   -  - 500,  - 200.   -    200.    - -700, -400). 
  - ,   .     .      -  .   ,     -   .         :Wink:

----------


## 2007

> -


   .     ,      ,   .   .  :Frown:      .      -5-    ,     ,   .



> -    ? ,    ?


*vixen*,  -        2006,      2 ,  -     2           2 .  -11      .

----------


## Gladifor

.   2 .      1  2?     ,   -11   ,  1 ,  2.   . .

----------


## lubezniy

> .   2 .      1  2?     ,   -11   ,  1 ,  2.   . .


     .  ,  ,   (   - ,       ) -11,     ()    ( , ,     - . FAQ).

----------


## vixen

.  ,  .  ,  .
*2007*,    2007  ....

----------


## Gladifor

,   , - .   ?  2 ,   , .   ,   / ,  ,  .  ..    . -11  ?

----------

> 2 ,   , .   ,   / ,  ,  .  ..    . -11  ?


1 .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   , - .   ?  2 ,   , .   ,   / ,  ,  .  ..    . -11  ?


 -11     . .    -  (      ,  ,     )  .

----------


## lubezniy

> 4.0 -   7.0      ?


  "  7.0"?      ,     7.0  4.0 (      CheckPSN)   PersikLight,       ( , , ,   4.0 ).     ,    .

----------

,      .   .-  .    ?.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  !
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rctybzrctybz/view/38308 ( )


   ...    . ,   .

----------


## Gladifor

.          ,    -  : 

 1-  _-4-1... 

2 []:   
***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-1" (     "__"):
-<_-4-1>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-1</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>-- </>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>

2 []:   
!!!10:    <>. ,   :
-<_-4-1>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-1</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>-- </>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>
    -<>

 2-  _-4-1... 

3 []:   
***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-1" (     "__"):
-<_-4-1>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-1</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>-- </>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>

3 []:   
!!!10:    <>. ,   :
-<_-4-1>
   <>3</>
   <>-4-1</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>-- </>
  +<>
  -<>
     <></>
    -<>

3 []:   
   03.07.2007  31.12.2007,   2
***40:     .
 <> = 2  <>     <>    1

  	_	_-4-1
   	1	2


	17808.00
	0.00
	0.00

.
	3
	2




   , .   .

----------


## Larky

?

----------


## Gladifor

5 ,    .

----------


## Larky

?

----------


## Gladifor

. ,   ,             .     ,         -.  ,  ,   ?   ?   3     , .

----------


## marla25

> ...    . ,   .


, muchas gracias, !
   ,    :     ?

----------


## oov4

:-   ,    ,           , ,       ?

----------


## lubezniy

> , muchas gracias, !
>    ,    :     ?


 ...  ,    -  , ,     (.   ).

----------


## lubezniy

> .          ,    -  :


     ?

----------


## Gladifor

> ?


  , ,   ,  ,  .  ,   , .    5,    .    . , ,       .                

!!!10:    <>. ,   :

     .   , .      .        .        .  .

----------


## Mouse74

....     ....
     ,      
!!!20:     <> .   :

  <>
   ,          ?

----------


## Gladifor

,         30,  :

***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-1" (     "__"):

----------


## LeonidMV

> .     ,      ,   .   .      .      -5-    ,     ,   .
> 
> *vixen*,  -        2006,      2 ,  -     2           2 .  -11      .


1- :  ,     ,  ,       ,      .   ,   ,  ,    
2- :   ,       .     ( ,     )

----------


## LeonidMV

> . ,   ,             .     ,         -.  ,  ,   ?   ?   3     , .


   :    e-mail (-> ->E-mail ).    -

----------


## LeonidMV

> ....     ....
>      ,      
> !!!20:     <> .   :
> 
>   <>
>    ,          ?


,  ,   ...:
   ,      .

:
     ,    ,     ,    () :

10 -  ,   ;         ()
20 -  ,    ()
30 -     ,      ()
40 -  ,   ()
50 -    ()

    ,       .

:     .    ,    -     ...

----------


## Mouse74



----------


## Gladifor

> :    e-mail (-> ->E-mail ).    -


,  .    .       .      

leonid@007.pfr.ru    ?

----------


## Altsara

:Frown:  
  -11 CheckXML   :

 1-  _...

2

  .

 -4-2      

   15  2008 
 Win XP SP2
 ,  ..
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

lubezniy,  ,  - ,        .   ,  -             .    ""     .
, ..  1    .
 .            .
 .  -    .  .
 .

----------


## KATRIN_M

Altsara,      

-,  - ,  -111

----------


## Larky

> .    ""     .


      ,         ... , , ...

----------


## lubezniy

> -11 CheckXML   :
> 
>  1-  _...
> 
> 2
> 
>   .
> 
>  -4-2      
> ...


         Microsoft    - . ,   ,     -    .    :

1.        ;
2.    ;
3.     ,  ,      ( - ,         !).

   , ,  ,      ...   Windows.             Windows,   ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,  ,  - ,        .   ,  -             .    ""     .


       -       ,   FAQ  ,      (   ,     ).           ,          .



> , ..  1    .


,      1      ?  ,        5   (//),      .

----------


## lubezniy

*UPD  CheckXML  15.02*

 ,     401 (   04.02 ,   15.02 -   ),       -11. *        CheckXML!*

----------


## -

> ,      1      ?  ,        5   (//),      .


  2   1 -     ,     .    -   11        .      .       1-.        .
  -   .       1 -           ,    -    11       ,   , -      1     . 
 3-  (  )        1.   - 2,5    2,5 .
             .
     ,  -      .     ,     . .     -    "   "
        ,    .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

.    ,    "" - " " - "  5",   "   ". , ,  403   ,     .

----------


## -

. . . 
      -      1           2006  -       .

----------


## lubezniy

> 1           2006  -       .


 -   ,  .    ,           (4.0).     "" - " " - " ".          ( "" - " ").

----------


## KATRIN_M

l*ubezniy*, , ,    
Check.    .
   .

----------


## KATRIN_M

. 
,     .
   . 
 :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> l*ubezniy*, , ,    
> Check.    .
>    .


 .
        .

----------


## lubezniy

> . 
> ,     .
>    .


,   .  :yes:

----------


## Gladifor

Mr. lubezniy,            .    ,   ,  ,        .  .   .     .   -,        .     4-1   -  :
***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-1" (     "__"):
      ?  , .

----------


## -

lubezniy,    .     ( )   ,    ,..     .   ,      ,       .   ,   .

----------


## Helper-2005

> Mr. lubezniy,            .    ,   ,  ,        .  .   .     .   -,        .     4-1   -  :
> ***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-1" (     "__"):
>       ?  , .


    4-1?   .. 4-2.
 -       , .

----------


## Helper-2005

> ( )   ,    ,..     .   ,      ,       .


     5  - -   .  ,   ,          (  ,    ).    -       ( /Data Base)

----------


## lubezniy

> Mr. lubezniy,            .    ,   ,  ,        .  .   .     .   -,        .


      407.     .        .



> 4-1   -  :
> ***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-1" (     "__"):
>       ?  , .


  .  ,       ,    .         .

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,    .     ( )   ,    ,..     .   ,      ,       .   ,   .


-, ... .  189.

----------

> -11 CheckXML   :
> 
>  1-  _...
> 
> 2
> 
>   .
> 
>  -4-2      
> ...


 .       - . ..   .    ,      .  
CheckXML -      .    15  - .

----------



----------


## lubezniy

**,   CheckXML.     -     .

----------

,        




> **,   CheckXML.    -     .


     .

         .        .   -    


CheckXML  21 (      )  
CheckXML  15  -      ,     :
2
  .

----------

buhsoft.ru       15  ,    .

----------


## Gladifor

4.2.,    15.02.  .    .

----------


## lubezniy

> buhsoft.ru       15  ,    .


 (),          .   - .

----------

.  . . 2006    .-   .    2007 .      2006 .-.     ,      /. .

----------

" "?

----------


## lubezniy

> .  . . 2006    .-   .    2007 .      2006 .-.     ,      /. .


 , .         .

----------


## lubezniy

> " "?


  :        ,     . .             ,   192.

----------


## Irinna

, ,    :
2

    ???

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    :
> 2
> 
>     ???


   .

----------

.         - - .......  .

----------

,         -       ,      , -     10  4 %%? !

----------


## 30

.     " -1, -3, -4-1  -4-2,    ,   ,   ;"      -     ?    "".

----------


## lubezniy

> .     " -1, -3, -4-1  -4-2,    ,   ,   ;"      -     ?    "".


    ,   .  :Smilie:

----------

...

  -11 CheckXML   :
 1-  _... 


2
***30:    <>.     :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>31.12.2007</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>8</>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>1</>
    -<>
       <></>

----------


## lubezniy

**,    -  .

----------


## elochka114784

-11,    -11 :
 2
  .
   _ _ 
    1 1

----------

> **,    -  .

----------


## Oleka

> .  . . 2006    .-   .    2007 .      2006 .-.     ,      /. .


   2006 ,      2007.  -11    .

----------

> 


  .
   .

----------

, , ,     ?

         16.08.2006 (   01.01.2007)  16.04.2007 ,   01.05.2007  31.12.2007   ,   .     ???       ""  :Frown:

----------


## Galateya

,   .     .
 -4-2
 6-1

 11
    ? 
?

----------

6 "2


  ."

----------


## Khrustal

11 
 -  

 6-1 
 -4-2:  - ,  - .

----------


## -

,   ,  ,     .      ?       - .   ?    ....

----------


## tinkaer

:
     2007 .  , /  ,   ,   .
    3 .  .

----------


## -

...

----------

14.08.07    ,      ,                 ?? 
.

----------


## lubezniy

> 14.08.07    ,      ,                 ?? 
> .


     .        .

----------


## 33

.
     15.02.08,   -11  :
2
***30:    <>.   <> = -590.00  <>  1-    2007- ,  2007-    (   ),   
   ,       ,      -11    .

----------


## 33

18.02.08(((

----------


## lubezniy

*33*,      FAQ.

----------

"  "     ?

----------

, -    "  5",          ?

----------


## 33

,   ..

----------

,   ,   18.02.07,

----------

((((((((((    .....

----------


## lubezniy

> , -    "  5",          ?


  " "?
       ( , , , . , , , , ).     ( 7)      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ((((((((((    .....


,         -   .    15-,    . ,   .       .

----------

> .        .


      ? 
.

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


          - .

----------

,     ?

----------


## /*

,     .  :     1 ,       ,  .  1   ,  ..         ,    (    ,   ),   .     /, .  -       . .  ,       ?  .

----------

9 .              2007  ?

----------


## Larik

> ,     ?

----------


## Akulina22

.    .     .  ?  ,     ?

----------


## fr_svetik

, ,  2007       -  \    ,     \  ,          -11    (  -       :Frown:  )

----------

,      ,    15.02.........    18.02. ???

----------

...   -         ???

 ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,    15.02.........    18.02. ???


 ?   18.02       .

----------

...

----------


## Zebra)

,  -    ?       2007-    ,       ?

----------


## scarlett

,    ,      !
   ,    ,      !     ,  .
    ?     ,        ?

----------


## Angels-weep

.....    
      ,   -           3 ,    -4-2...          .... ????  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  -    ?       2007-    ,       ?


   ,     (    . .,     ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ...


,       (  ),  -       .    -    18.02.

----------


## lubezniy

> .....    
>       ,   -           3 ,    -4-2...          .... ????


   .  ,       1,5 ,  ,     1,5  3    -    (    1,5  -      ).

----------

> -11


 +  ,       ,    ,    ,          . 
   ))))) :yes:    10

----------


## fr_svetik

*lubezniy*,      , ...




> , ,  2007       -  \    ,     \  ,          -11    (  -       )

----------


## fr_svetik

**,    :Wow:

----------


## Angels-weep

> .  ,       1,5 ,  ,     1,5  3    -    (    1,5  -      ).


     -  1,5    3...    ""        -4-2......    -4-1..... 
 ,  ,    ,  ,   ???

..   4.10.07   1,5        01.01.07  4.10.07????   ??   ???    ???

----------


## lubezniy

> -  1,5    3...    ""        -4-2......    -4-1..... 
>  ,  ,    ,  ,   ???
> 
> ..   4.10.07   1,5        01.01.07  4.10.07????   ??   ???    ???


.   .

----------

> 


    ,           .

----------


## Angels-weep

> .   .


, ....

----------

> ,       (  ),  -       .    -    18.02.


5       15.02. ....     ,     ...  ...

----------


## Gladifor

> 5       15.02. ....     ,     ...  ...


    .     .  04.02.?   .  .

----------

> .     .  04.02.?   .  .



  04.02.  ???

----------


## Gladifor

> 04.02.  ???


http://www.epfr.ru/files.htm
  .       -   "" .   04.02. .

----------


## Angels-weep

,     ....      -4-2 .. ..  -4-1   ...   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ....      -4-2 .. ..  -4-1   ...   ?


   ?

----------


## Angels-weep

> ?


 ,    :yes:

----------


## Yaremchuk

!!!  !!!  ,     ,         ...  -  ,      .    -    :
***40: .   _-4-2  <>  <>    :


-<_-4-2>
   <>19</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <>059-669-753 37</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>19.02.2008</>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>5</>


      ,       .    (  ) ,    ,   (((((    ...  ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Yaremchuk*,   ,    - . .  2.

----------


## Yaremchuk

*lubezniy*,     ,   ,    ,      (      ).    .   ,       ...           -  ?     :Embarrassment:    .     -  ?    -

----------


## lubezniy

*Yaremchuk*, .   ,  , ,      2007  5 .        .    .

----------


## -

, .
     ,  5     ,   /      ....           ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> , .
>      ,  5     ,   /      ....           ?


, .     ,     .

----------


## -

*lubezniy*       ?      /        ...    ,  -....  ,       ...

----------


## Yaremchuk

*lubezniy*,   .  ,    ))))))))

----------


## .

* -* ,         .

----------


## Olga376

> *lubezniy*       ?      /        ...    ,  -....  ,       ...


,        .              (        -   01.03  15.03.07,  20.06  30.06.07  ..).

----------


## -

*.*, *Olga376*  ,     ,     ,     ,   ,       ...
*.* , ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## ghan

!!! .  .  , .

----------


## 74

,   :
    ,     ,   ,       ,         .      ?

----------


## -

*74*          ,           : ..,  ,  ...  5 ,    ,      .

----------


## 74

,        ,

----------


## 74

,

----------


## -

,      ...   ( )  .  ,          ...      ...      ...  ,     ,      ...    ... ,   ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   :
>     ,     ,   ,       ,         .      ?


 ,      ?

----------


## -

*lubezniy*,      ,  - ?!

----------


## lubezniy

> *74*          ,           : ..,  ,  ...  5 ,    ,      .


   .
-, -      ,    (        ,     ).
-,      (  ).

----------


## -

*lubezniy*  ,     ,     .,    ,    ...   ....    ...  ...  ,   ...

----------


## 74

,            (       ),   ,        ((((
     ,

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*,      ,  - ?!


   -3 ( ,  /)      192 (     ).

----------


## -

?!    ...  ...

----------


## 74

,  
              ,

----------


## solnywko

!      .   1. -    (),  - ,   -,  .        (    ,  -     ).  ,   1   :   , 1   - , - ,  - ,       ((  ?     ?  ?  ,     !    ,   - ... ,  ,  ??????

----------


## 74

,

----------


## -

*74*      ?
*lubezniy* ,     :Embarrassment: ...    ,    ,      ,    ...
, ,      ...    ...    ,   ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ,


,  .  -  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?     ?  ?  ,     !    ,   - ... ,  ,  ??????


             ,   .    1-     (   -  ).

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy* ,    ...    ,    ,      ,    ...
> , ,      ...    ...    ,   ...


 ,    ,         (   ).  ,   ,      ( ).            -.

----------


## -

,                                   ;                      ,      
    ;
 ,     ,    ....    ...

----------


## solnywko

> ,   .    1-     (   -  ).


    ,    ,   1-    .     ?          1? ,  )))

----------


## solnywko

,        -!  ??

----------


## 74

,           .
       ,       .
       ,       ,   ,  .      -((((

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,   1-    .


   ,   (        ,   ).



> ?


     .



> 1?


  ?  ,    -  .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,        -!  ??


.

----------


## 74

-3  ,    :
1.        ?
2.  ,    -3     ?
3.   ?        ?
     1 )))))))

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.        ?


   .



> 2.  ,    -3     ?


, .  -   ( ) .



> 3.   ?        ?
>      1 )))))))


         (. 5 . 7      ).

----------


## 74

> ,      ?


   ,      ,     ,      .
   ))))))))))))))    .
! !  !!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,     ,      .


         ,         .           .

----------


## 74

,          ???
       -3

----------


## SAF

> -3


    -     "",     :        3 .    ""       -3    .    ,       ,       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          ???


                -   ,          .          .



> -3


  ()   - ,      .

----------

,              .  :
           .      :

1.       ;
2.    ( c:\Program Files\PD_SPU)   KLADR     dbf- ,   ().
3.       "",    "",   "     "   OK.    ,   (    -  1  10-15 ),   .

  :  , .  ,  ,           .   ,        . ,    .

----------


## lubezniy

**,    ?

----------

-3      .

----------


## lubezniy

> -3      .


, ,    , ?

----------

CheckXML,     ,       .       (((
    . !!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> CheckXML,     ,       .       (((
>     . !!!!


  KLADR           (  CheckXML  !).

----------


## CAV

, !!!
  ,       2 :     .    ???       (),     ,          !    ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2 :     .    ???


   . .        ,   .

----------


## adianva

*CAV*,    ,       **,   .        .

----------

,       2007    , 01    ??
!

----------


## CAV

!      ,     ,     .  :Smilie: ))

----------


## adianva

*lubezniy*,                      "".. :Dezl:  . :yes:

----------


## Matvesha

,        .      .  .

----------


## solnywko

> ,       2007    , 01    ??
> !


       - 3  (.. 1  - ).

----------


## solnywko

> *lubezniy*,                      "".. .


 ,     --  :Big Grin:   , !!!!!!!

----------


## 22

-  .   2.2 
   ,   ..     9 .
 "    "..      ((  ?
..
    :
***30:    <>.  1-  ( 2006- )     (    ):
  ,         ,          0..   ?
     "  _ (  _-4-2)"

***  COM! 

 80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 .an_adr2006 c:\windows\system\an_adr2006.prg    214  'CODER'  . 12 

  ,  (
,

----------

,  ,   ?

.  2002 .
.  -324 .


.  5544 .
.  0 .


.   2006  2002 .
.   2007  5544 .
.  0 .

  .
.  0 . 
.  -324 .

  -11    :
                                               .              .
1.                    2007 -2002,00 .       0,00
                                               .               .
2.                    2007  2002 .            0,00 
                                2008        0 .          -324 .

 ?

----------

!
  ,   ,   .
 ,  

    ,        ,  ,  ,   .           ,       Checkxml  ..

  ,         ,  -  ,    xml  .
    :
,123456, ,,,,  ,1,,12
   ?  ?  ??


  :
   19   :
" 1.    .
2.           
   "
 ?       xml .

  ..
   ,     2006   ,  2007  .  ?          ,           -    .
 -?((

!    ...
  (((

----------


## lubezniy

> "    "..      ((  ?


 ,     (      . .).
..



> ***30:    <>.  1-  ( 2006- )     *(    )*:
>   ,         ,          0..   ?


     .  -  -  FAQ  -11.



> "  _ (  _-4-2)"
> 
> ***  COM!


   .      ( "").

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,   ?
>  ?


   .  -  FAQ.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  -  ,    xml  .
>     :
> ,123456, ,,,,  ,1,,12
>    ?  ?  ??


 .         , , /  . .        4.0,      ( 9 ).   ,    .



> :
>    19   :
> " 1.    .
> 2.           
>    "
>  ?       xml .


,     XML-   - .          ,      - .

----------


## 22

lubezniy,    ,     " ",      ,    ? 
   ,       (

----------

> .  -  FAQ.


-11
1.  
2007 
  -2002,00 . 
  0,00 .
2.  
2007
  2002,00 . 
  0,00 .
2008 
  -2002,00 . 
  -324,00 .

----------

-11
1.  
2007 
  -2002,00 . 
  0,00 .
2.  
2007
  2002,00 . 
  0,00 .
2008 
  -2002,00 . 
  -324,00 .


  0,00 .
  -324,00 .

----------

> -11
> 1.  
> 2007 
>   -2002,00 . 
>   0,00 .
> 2.  
> 2007
>   2002,00 . 
>   0,00 .
> ...


     FAQ 



    :

 :
: 2007
 : 2002 .
 : -324 .

:
 : 2002.
 : -324 .

     :
 : 5544 .
 : 0,00 .

     :

  :
: 2007
 : 5544 .
 : 0,00 .

:
 : 5544 .
 : 0,00 .

    :

 :
: 2007
 : 0 .
 : -324 .

  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,    ,     " ",      ,    ? 
>    ,       (


,  ...     "   ".

----------


## lubezniy

> -11
> 1.


,   .    ,  ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> FAQ 
> 
>  :
> : 2007
>  : 0 .
>  : -324 .
>   ?


.    FAQ  ,    .     CheckXML.

----------

> .    FAQ  ,    .     CheckXML.


CheckXML     ...

----------

.     2002,00  ,     324,00.
     :
    2006 
  2002,00 .
   0,00

 2007
  0,00
   -324,00 .


  5544,00
   0,00 .


 2006 
  2002,00 .
   0,00
 2007
  5544,00 .
   0,00


 2008
  0,00 .
   -324,00 .

 ...

----------

CHECKXML    18,02,2008
      -11

----------


## 22

lubezniy,   ,      , "   ",        (

----------


## .

,  ,            ,   ,         " "
 ,     ?

----------

> " "
>  ,     ?


    .   ,

----------

> , "


* 22*, ,      ?   :Wink:

----------


## 22

,    ,    ,    (       ?

----------


## -

!
, ,      -          :

!!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.

   ,      .  :Frown:  ,   ,   " 5"    ?     ,   ,   ,    . , !!!

----------


## -

> ,    ,    ,    (       ?


      ?    ,  .

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> , ,      -          :
> !!!20: .  ,    ()  <>.
>    ,      .  ,   ,   " 5"    ?


   ,  ,     (   ).

----------


## -

!!!  ,  , ,      :Big Grin:       ! 
,   ,  !  :Smilie:

----------


## Aduoli

,   ?   
 1-  _... 


2
***40: .   <>  <> [51401.83]  
<> [51411.87]     2007-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2007-   <> + 
<> [-10.04]     2008-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2007-   <>.
.., [51401.83]   [51411.87] + [0.00] + [-10.04] - [0.00] = [51401.84].


    .  ,   -    ,  ,   , ,  51411,87-10.04=51401,83

----------


## 22

04.02.08,   ,    ,        ,         . 
        ..   ,    (

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   ?   
>  1-  _... 
>     .  ,   -    ,  ,   , ,  51411,87-10.04=51401,83


 ...      ,   -11   ( )   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 04.02.08,   ,    ,        ,         . 
>         ..   ,    (


-,      18.02.08.
-,     ()    .
-,    - ,     .

----------


## 22

lubezniy,      ,    ,    04.02.2008(    18.02.08(

----------


## lubezniy

* 22*,     FAQ.        .

----------


## 22

lubezniy, ,      FAQ,   
"CheckXML -     .            .           .             ,    ."
      04.02.2008 .

----------


## lubezniy

> "CheckXML -     .            .           .             ,    ."
>       04.02.2008 .


 , .  :Smilie:      .
  ,     (, ,  )    ,     ,        (-,      ).        ,   ,          -  18.02.

----------


## 22

lubezniy, ,   18.02.2008.

----------


## CAV

...
,        ?   (  ?),      ?  30 ?             - !  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ...
> ,        ?   (  ?)


  ?      ,       .       .



> ?  30 ?


  30.   :       .
    : http://www.lubezniy.ru/stag.html

----------


## data

2007           1,5 ,   ?

----------


## fr_svetik

*data*,    -4-1,   3    ,    ,      1,5  
   -             ,       ??

----------


## upfr06

> 2007    , 01    ??


     03    .

----------

,      #569.

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      #569.


   CheckXML  18.02, .  568.  :Smilie:      .

----------

> ,   ?   
>  1-  _... 
> 
> 
> 2
> ***40: .   <>  <> [51401.83]  
> <> [51411.87]     2007-   <> + 
> <> [0.00]     2007-   <> + 
> <> [-10.04]     2008-   <> - 
> ...


  CHECKXML     .
      ,      
   - - "" .  1- !

----------

.   .

----------


## LeonidMV

> CHECKXML     .
>       ,      
>    - - "" .  1- !


    7.0,     .          4.0 -     .   ,    ,      ''. ...     -  ,   -  .  ,      ,   2002            3 ,     .     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 7.0,     .          4.0 -     .   ,    ,      ''. ...     -  ,   -  .


,       (   ,  )    ,      (    )  (, ,  //),    ... -,     ,    .

----------

?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


     ?  ,    ?

----------


## -

*lubezniy*,  ...., , ,   ...     5,  ,   ,         : 1. -4-1,    ,     ....   -4-2 ,    ...   ""   -4-1     -4-2,       ..., ,   ... ,     ...  ,    ,     ...  :Frown:

----------

> *lubezniy*,  ...., , ,   ...     5,  ,   ,         : 1. -4-1,    ,     ....   -4-2 ,    ...   ""   -4-1     -4-2,       ..., ,   ... ,     ...  ,    ,     ...


   !
     ,   -4-2.
     .

----------


## -

**, ,    ... ...      .... ...    ,    , ...      ....

----------


## VID

.,  ,       ,      - (        ).
  :       ...   ?   ?

----------


## -

.... ...,  ...     ....

----------


## LeonidMV

> *lubezniy*,  ...., , ,   ...     5,  ,   ,         : 1. -4-1,    ,     ....   -4-2 ,    ...   ""   -4-1     -4-2,       ..., ,   ... ,     ...  ,    ,     ...


   ,     2002 . ,        ([]->[  ]->[ ]).  e-mail: []->[ ...]      ,    ,     .

----------


## VID

,   -  ... ,    .      ,      10    ,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Galateya

,        ,   ,     7(  )   ,           4- .       ""     .   :Frown:    ?  4-  ?      ...

----------

> ,        ,   ,     7(  )   ,           4- .       ""     .     ?  4-  ?      ...


         .       .

----------


## ylla

,   

   :
-11 - 1 
-4-2 - 1 
?

    5
-6-1            ?

 :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   
> 
>    :
> -11 - 1 
> -4-2 - 1 
> ?


. . FAQ -  2.4



> 5
> -6-1            ?


-6-1     ,    ,    -     .

----------


## ylla

> -6-1


     ?

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,   
> 
>    :
> -11 - 1 
> -4-2 - 1 
> ?
> 
>     5
> -6-1            ?


1.   1   ,     .   CD   . 
2. -6-1                .  .    (    XML- ( <_>),     )

----------


## Olga376

> ,   
> 
>    :
> -11 - 1 
> -4-2 - 1 
> ?
> 
>     5
> -6-1            ?


        ,       .

----------


## data

> ?  ,    ?


  1 8,1

----------


## upfr06

> 4- .  4-  ?      ...


   .      4 ,    CheckPSN (ZK).    2 . .      .         .    -!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ylla



----------


## -

, :
_   22.10.2007  28.10.2007,   2
!!!20:        .
<> = 22.10.2007,       2 ,   1  ,  <> = 15.09.2007,       !
_
    :
1. 10.09.2007 - 15.09.2007
2. 22.10.2007 - 28.10.2007
    ..
 20 ,    (); 
:      ?
 .

----------

> 20 ,    (); 
> :      ?


       .

----------


## lubezniy

> ..
>  20 ,    ();


  20,   20.     .



> :      ?


       (, ,   ).      ,          ,        .

----------


## -

**  . 
    ,     ,     ...,  , .
        ,      ,    ,      ,    ,   ,          ....
 :
_***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,               <>    ""  "",     ()  <>:_
     ?            ...   ....  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## buh

> ,   -  ... ,    .      ,      10    ,     ...


   ,      10 (  ?).

----------


## -

*lubezniy*, ?     , .        ...   ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

> ,      10 (  ?).


     ....

----------


## buh

:Smilie:

----------


## -

,    ,       ... ...     ...

----------


## buh

. :Big Grin:     ,  10  ,   ,       !
       3      ,    (  0),      8.30   100--.!    :Rotate:  
     ,     .       ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,    ,      ,    ,   ,          ....
>  :
> _***30: . ..  <>="",          <>   <>,               <>    ""  "",     ()  <>:_
>      ?            ...   ....  ?


   ... , , .
-,          , . .     (      )       ( ).  ,   ,    .    ?
-,  192    -4-1  -4-2   "   -  "  ,    "   - ,     ".               .     -     .

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, ?     , .        ...   ...


   -  ...    (, ,  ,   ).    ,    -   .  :yes:

----------


## -

*lubezniy* ,     ...........     ...?!     :Frown: .   .  :yes: 

  ....    ,      , , ...,         ...   ,  ...    ,               (  ) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lubezniy

> ....    ,      , , ...,         ...   ,  ...    ,               (  )


...     ,  - ...    ,     (           -     "").      ,      ,       .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## -

*lubezniy* ,  ,    :Shame: ,          ,   ,    ...  :Embarrassment:     , ,  ,    .  :yes:

----------


## Tais13

,     .  :Frown: 
 FAQ ,    .    -  .
   10520,  12000,   2007 ,      2008  (-)1480.
   :
2
***40: .   <>  <> [10520.00]  
<> [12000.00]     2007-   <> + 
<> [-1480.00]     2007-   <> + 
<> [-1480.00]     2008-   <> - 
<> [0.00]     2007-   <>.
.., [10520.00]   [12000.00] + [-1480.00] + [-1480.00] - [0.00] = [9040.00].


      2007     ?


 :Wink:

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     . 
>  FAQ ,    .    -  .
> 
>       2007     ?


, .  1 ?
     (,   Internet Explorer).
   (  "",       ""  "")   :



> <></>
> <>2007</>


**    ,  1:       . CheckXML , , ,  :       (.  2),  ,     , .

----------


## Tais13

,      .    ,   ,  -  CheckXML   .
 ,   -        :Frown: 

file://localhost/A:/PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-087-616-042568-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML 
    .
  ""?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      .    ,   ,  -  CheckXML   .
>  ,   -       
> 
> file://localhost/A:/PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-087-616-042568-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML 
>     .
>   ""?


   .    (    " "  " "),     "" - "" :



> <></>


      :



> <>2007</>


    .

----------


## Tais13

lubezniy, !  :Wow: 
  ,      :Big Grin: !

----------


## Klio

5,    Check    ,       ,        ,       .  ,   ?

----------


## lubezniy

*Klio*,   .

----------


## Klio

*lubezniy*,  , .   !

----------

,     :
     ,       -       ?        ?  ?

----------

> ,     :
>      ,       -       ?        ?  ?


     .

----------

> .


             7.07 ()  07.12.2007.

----------

,        .

----------

, ,    ,   :     "  5",      , ..    (  )  ,   - .     ,    (  ).      ?       ( )   RTF  -       .  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,    ,   :     "  5",      , ..    (  )  ,   - .     ,    (  ).


    ...   -.  :yes:     .  , ,     .

----------

> , ,    ,   :     "  5",      , ..    (  )  ,   - .     ,    (  ).      ?       ( )   RTF  -       .


    ,       .
   CHECKXML.       
   .

----------

-   -  - ,     ...  ,      , CHECKXML   !!!     .  , ?

----------


## LeonidMV

> , ,    ,   :     "  5",      , ..    (  )  ,   - .     ,    (  ).      ?       ( )   RTF  -       .


1.   (-> ->E-mail )       .  ""    ,      (  ).    -  
2. ..   ,          (  -   )

----------

!   ,        ?       -    100.  , !!!,     100 !       .   .       .     ,   ,    -  ,    100 . !!!!

----------

XXYYY,  XX-  ,  YYY- .

----------


## LeonidMV

> !   ,        ?       -    100.  , !!!,     100 !       .   .       .     ,   ,    -  ,    100 . !!!!


  .       ,    -  .       :       ?

----------


## LeonidMV

> XXYYY,  XX-  ,  YYY- .


  PFR-700-Y-9999-ORG-999-999-999999-DCK-99999-DPT-999999-DCK-99999.XML,  
PFR-700:  
Y-9999:  - -
ORG-999-999-999999:   -  
DCK-99999:   
DPT-999999:  
DCK-99999:   

    -    ,        ,       .     ,    ,  ?

----------

"   ".

----------

[       ?[/QUOTE]
  ., 033-022.

----------

?   ,      0! ,       ?

----------

[    -    ,        ,       .     ,    ,  ?[/QUOTE]

 !   ,       .   ,     ,    " ",     , ,      .         "".     ?      .     ,  "     101"     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ?   ,      0! ,       ?


  ""  -    .  ,   ,    ,      (  20      ).

----------


## lubezniy

> -    ,        ,       .     ,    ,  ?


 ,   ,       ...   ,      (, ,            "",      ).    ...

----------


## sandi

.
-     ? :Help!:  
***   1-  _  ...
	  .    (    ). 
 : .
	<>


  xml-    :Speaking:  :

<>
				<>2</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>2007</>
					<>
						<>0</>
						<>-3793</>
						<>0</>
					</>
				</>
			</>
                <>22.02.2008</>
</_>
	</>
</>

----------


## lubezniy

> .
> -     ? 
> ***   1-  _  ...
>       .    (    ). 
>  : .
>     <>


     ?
   ,    XML-.

----------


## sandi

.... :Embarrassment:  


			<>
				<>1</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>2007</>
					<>
						<>10564</>
						<>986</>
						<>0</>
					</>
				</>
			</>
			<></>
			<>
				<>624360</>
				<>59466</>
				<>0</>
			</>
			<>
				<>1</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>2007</>
					<>
						<>632403</>
						<>64245</>
						<>0</>
					</>
				</>
			</>
			<>
				<>1</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>2007</>
					<>
						<>2521</>
						<>0</>
						<>0</>
					</>
				</>
			</>
			<>
				<>2</>
				<>
					<></>
					<>2007</>
					<>
						<>0</>
						<>-3793</>
						<>0</>
					</>
				</>
			</>
                <>22.02.2008</>
</_>
	</>
</>

----------


## lubezniy

?
 -  ,    .

----------

!    1  -4-2, 1      1  -6-1,    1 -4-2.     1 ?

----------


## vixen

,   =    2 .

----------


## vixen

.  ,    :     "  .   . -11  ....( ,   -   ),   (1  2)    ,  -11      .              (   2  ,     3-,    ,      ).   .   ,     .

----------

.    .     ,      ,   .          ..           ,    3 !!!    ,   .        (     ),   ,             .

      :       ...?

----------


## Gladifor

. .    . , ,  .   THANK   .   !   ,    .

----------


## sandi

> ?
>  -  ,    .


    1.    ,    1 ?..  :Smilie:

----------


## lubezniy

> 1.    ,    1 ?..


  1,     (    ).  ,    1    ( . .     ),     .

----------


## lubezniy

> .    .     ,      ,   .          ..           ,    3 !!!    ,   .        (     ),   ,             .
>       :       ...?


          -1           (  - 3    ).    ,      . ,       .

----------


## sandi

> 1,     (    ).  ,    1    ( . .     ),     .


....  -  ... 
   -11   -,  -4-1  -4-2   1 (      ,    60   -    ...) -    ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> ....  -  ...


  ... ,      (    -  ).



> -11   -,  -4-1  -4-2   1 (      ,    60   -    ...) -    ?


    (     /),   .       - (      ). ,   ,    5.

----------


## sandi

> ...
> 
>     (     /),   .       - (      ). ,   ,    5.


   -  28.11.07   .... 
   5    ?

----------


## lubezniy

*sandi*,  FAQ  .             .   1         . ,      1?

----------


## sandi

FAQ . .   :yes:  
1     ...      .   :Smilie:

----------


## 11

,  FAQ      :
   2007  . 3620
  2007  . 4420
  2007  . 0
   2007 8040
   ??

----------


## 11

2007,    ??????????

----------


## lubezniy

*11*,  FAQ .   .    40      .

----------


## 11

, -      , ,  FAQ   ,              192.
   .
  .

----------


## igni

.     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .     ?


 .    .     -2 -  ,       .

----------


## igni

> .    .     -2 -  ,       .


    ,           .     )

----------


## Larik

, ..    ,     ,   .     .

----------

> -1           (  - 3    ).    ,      . ,       .


  .   .       -    .         -            ,  .        (      ,          -4-2),   -    .     ,        2007 .

----------


## macelga

.  .       ,        .  .      !!!

----------


## Larik



----------


## lubezniy

> .  .       ,        .  .      !!!


   ...  ...

----------


## macelga

:Smilie:       ? .       .       !!!     ,   .       ?

----------


## Larik

???  .      ,         .

----------


## macelga

-   ,   .

----------


## oov4

> .    .     -2 -  ,       .


 ,     ((       ,   ,          ..   ,       ,     ,       .  ,      ,  ,     ...   500 ,  4   ,       (((  ??

----------


## Larik

...   .   .

----------


## oov4

,      ,     ,   ?  ,   ?          1 :Frown:  ?

----------

*oov4*,   ,         ,  .. ,  .    ,  .

----------


## Larik

> *oov4*,   ,         ,  .. ,  .    ,  .


 :yes:

----------


## MYulia

?

!

----------


## lubezniy

> ?
> !


  , . -,      -         .   ,        ,    ,       .

----------


## MYulia

,    - , pls,  :
     1.6    2.2?     -  . .
!

----------


## .

*MYulia*,   !

----------

(    CHECK XML),  -,    :
3 []:   
***  COM! 

 80004004 

 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
 d_home99 d:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    843      . 26

----------

?  4-2   4-1?

 ,   -        ?

----------


## 4

, .   2007                (   ),           1?        ,        .

----------


## lubezniy

> (    CHECK XML),  -,    :
> 3 []:   
> ***  COM! 
>  80004004 
> 
>  an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 an_adr2006.AN_ADR2006 
>  d_home99 d:\windows\system32\an_adr2006.prg    843      . 26


 ,    CheckXML\kladr      .cdx   CheckXML   (  ).   CheckXML    ( ,   ).

----------


## Alla L

!
,  ,     ,  :   .       ! 
     CheckXML  ! - :  20:    ()  <>.         !!!   -, .

----------


## lubezniy

*Alla L*, .  578.

----------


## Nurse

***30:     <> .   :


	   	              	   	628307

	    	               	      	      .	   9

	               8	            	        	.	      78


    ,    ,

----------

> ***30:     <> .   :
> 
> 
> 	   	              	   	628307
> 
> 	    	               	      	      .	   9
> 
> 	               8	            	        	.	      78
> 
> ...


       -   -

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,


,  .  :Smilie:

----------

-   .

    ,         ,     ? 
 1  ,    !

!

----------


## -

, !!!!!!!!   !!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!
*lubezniy* **, *.*, **, *LeonidMV*
  ,      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :yes:  :Super:   :Kiss:   :Love:   !!!!!!!!!!!

   ,    ....
     ,       .
   !!!!!!
,,    ....

----------


## -

**,  
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=175957
 .      .
.

----------

- , ,    . 
   ,       XML.

 -    , !?

  ......

----------

> - , ,    . 
>    ,       XML.
> 
>  -    , !?
> 
>   ......


  .    ,      !

----------

!
     2007 .            .       -4-1  -4-2  2007 ? .        !!

----------


## lubezniy

> !
>      2007 .            .       -4-1  -4-2  2007 ? .        !!


 , .     (  )  .

----------

> - , ,    . 
>    ,       XML.
> 
>  -    , !?
> 
>   ......


        .

----------

, :  -11 "    "     ,    2007    ?

 ,    ?

 )

----------

lubezniy
 , .     (  )  .

   ,         ?
 !

----------


## 72

, ,         1

----------


## Alla L

Lubezniy, !

----------


## Zarina

,    :   -   :  1     -4-1 ,         1,5 . 
                2006 .

----------


## MYulia

> , :  -11 "    "     ,    2007    ?
> 
>  ,    ?
> 
>  )


    ,     2007      (    )        2008

----------

-,     5 ,     20.02.08,   ,     ,   (),
    .  ,     .     .   :Frown:

----------


## LeonidMV

> -,     5 ,     20.02.08,   ,     ,   (),
>     .  ,     .     .


,  .      ,        .   .    .

----------

,          ?  ?

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,          ?  ?


 XML- - ,  Notepad-    ( <>), - :

    <>1234568789520</>
    <></>
    <>  1</>

----------


## lubezniy

,   ,   - ,   .      .

----------


## sovetov

lubezniy, .
kladrs -   :         ..  .
     kladrs.
,   .,   . . 
http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/index.php

----------

,     ,       
   !     

-     : 12/16 -      12 . 16??

-      ,         (  )  (     ?

-           ?

-          ((

 !

----------


## 2007

> -     : 12/16


       23/1,   , ..        ,   .



> ?


   -



> 


      .

----------

.

   5,  , .. ..    ,      -4-1 .  4-2  . 
    - , ,   ..        -4-1.        -4-1     -4-2  ,    ? ?.

----------


## Jinah

> . . FAQ -  2.4
> 
> -6-1     ,    ,    -     .


        .
,    2 -    -11   .
    5.
   .

----------


## Jinah

> ,       .


, ,  .
       .

----------


## Jinah

> . . FAQ -  2.4


   FAQ ?   .

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

> .
> ,    2 -    -11   .
>     5.
>    .


...     2 -  -4-1   4-2 ( ),  ""   -11 ( ).     -6-1 -         .         -11.

----------


## Jinah

> ...     2 -  -4-1   4-2 ( ),  ""   -11 ( ).     -6-1 -         .         -11.


           .
  ..   .

----------


## _

,       ? ,     ???    ? ???     .           ...

----------


## Jinah

, , ,
   5    -11  ?  :Dezl:

----------


## LeonidMV

> .
> 
>    5,  , .. ..    ,      -4-1 .  4-2  . 
>     - , ,   ..        -4-1.        -4-1     -4-2  ,    ? ?.


 ,       .      [ ] (    ).       -4-1.   .  : [.]->[ ]->[x]   . (         5.30.65)

----------


## LeonidMV

> , , ,
>    5    -11  ?


-11  ,    .

----------


## Jinah

,    :Frown: 
    ,   -  (    ,    ).
     .
   -    (    . ).
,    ,     ,    -  5,           -11    (,        ).
         ,     -11   -     .



> 


      :/

----------


## LeonidMV

> ,   
>     ,   -  (    ,    ).
>      .
>    -    (    . ).
> ,    ,     ,    -  5,           -11    (,        ).
>          ,     -11   -     .
> 
>       :/


         .           ,      (, -  ,    ) 
  :    (. )

----------

*   -11:
   .    (    ).
 : .

<>1</>* 


 1  ...        ,      ...


  : ,   -11   ,  ,  ,    *<>1</>*

   )

----------


## lubezniy

**,        .  ""  ,    ,    ( ,   ,       -   ). .

----------

> .


 .   .     .  .
 -,     .

   )

----------


## snowdog

!
   :   ""  v2.2,   "" IE,   ,    .
 IE6,  7.0 -   
: Microsoft Windows XP Professional	
	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2  2600	
      - .  ,      - .

----------


## elizawetka

(  ,  ,     ,   ):
   .    (    ). 
 : . 
 <>1</> 
            ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## lubezniy

*snowdog*,  ...   IE  ?      ?

----------


## 2012

-         ...    -  ,  ,  ?    ?     -     - ,     ?  -   ?     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .    (    ). 
>  : . 
>  <>1</> 
>             ?


         ( ), 



> ,


...
, ,  , ,  ,         (  ,  ,   ),  ,   ,      ,            (   ,               ).   .   (   2).

----------

,  .  ,  .. 
   ,        .          ..
   ,  ..  ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  .  ,  .. 
>    ,        .          ..
>    ,  ..  ???


    ,        . .,    .

----------


## snowdog

> *snowdog*,  ...   IE  ?      ?


     DATA,         IE.      !

----------


## LeonidMV

> -         ...    -  ,  ,  ?    ?     -     - ,     ?  -   ?     ?


 
===========
 ():        ;  ( ):        ; 


================
 (): ,          ;  ():           .

----------


## elizawetka

.
    100 ,    10    . 
 "     "  
" "   ? 	 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,        . .,    .


,    , ,   ...
        ?

----------

> ,        . .,    .


    . -. 
     4- .
       xml-.
!

----------


## lubezniy

> . -. 
>      4- .
>        xml-.
> !


 - ..         (,   ,  ).        .

----------

> . -. 
>      4- .
>        xml-.
> !


 ,     .
             .

----------


## snowdog

*lubezniy*, 
,    ?    ?    .....

----------

***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-2" (     "__"):

      ???   ,     ...  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> *lubezniy*, 
> ,    ?    ?    .....


  ...   ,   ,   .  ,   ,      Internet Explorer (     ).   ,     .

----------


## lubezniy

> ***30:    <>:  <>     ""    "_-4-2" (     "__"):
> 
>       ???   ,     ...  ...


   ?

----------

5

----------


## snowdog

> ...   ,   ,   .  ,   ,      Internet Explorer (     ).   ,     .


,  -   -  !  , ! IE   ,          ( "") -   .      - !

----------


## LeonidMV

> 5


    :   .

        -    .       -    .    .
:
1.         
2.   ,      ,       .   
3.    XML-,   [x]       .
4.      5.30.53

----------


## snowdog

!    IE  -    ("   ")!!!

----------


## lubezniy

> !    IE  -    ("   ")!!!


        Firefox.   -      .

----------

!!    .. ))) !!
 ,   ""  ,      -        ...

----------


## lubezniy

> !!    .. ))) !!
>  ,   ""  ,      -        ...


       ...          ,   .

----------


## Di777

,  ...      -    

  27.07.07
     .      30.11.07 

    .  - 4 . 4 . (  )

       01.12  31.12 (  ).

    ( ):
***30: .     0 . 0 .    4 . 4 .    4 . 4 .,     1 . 0 .,   <> = 01.12.2007  <> = 31.12.2007  <><><>:

   ?  :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> 27.07.07
>      .      30.11.07 
>     .  - 4 . 4 . (  )
>        01.12  31.12 (  ).
>     ( ):
> ***30: .     0 . 0 .    4 . 4 .    4 . 4 .,     1 . 0 .,   <> = 01.12.2007  <> = 31.12.2007  <><><>:
> 
>    ?


 ...   , ,  , ,   , .  -        . ,  /       . ,     ,    ,      .
       ,   (  )     :

1.           ,   .  (  ,       ,  );
2.         .

----------


## menedzher

, :

-       
-       ,     -11    (, ,  )+     ,      ,   ,   ?
-         ?

.

----------

,    .
   :
"!!!10:    <>.  <>, ,   :   "
  ?

----------


## igni

:Cry:  -    :
      3   2006 ,  2007     2  2006,   2007 11 .     6 .
  -11:
        :
2007	- 3
     :
            11
     :
2006	 2
        :
2007	6

 check , , :
***40: .   <>  <> [11]  
<> [0.00]     2007-   <> + 
<> [6]     2007-   <> + 
<> [0.00]     2008-   <> - 
<> [-3]     2007-   <>.
.., [11]   [0.00] + [6] + [0.00] - [-3] = [9].
  -   ?

----------

!
    .       ,       . , ,        ,    ,     ,   -11     !

----------

! , ,    :-))  !    naikka@mail.ru
 !

----------


## MaraSt

> ! , ,    :-))  !    naikka@mail.ru
>  !


 , ,  1.

----------


## menedzher

,

----------


## LeonidMV

> !!    .. ))) !!
>  ,   ""  ,      -        ...


   ,      .
:
------------------------
     ,    ,     ,    () :
10 -  ,   ;         ()
20 -  ,    ()
30 -     ,      ()
40 -  ,   ()
50 -    ()

    ,       .
------------------------
:     .    ,    -

----------

> -    :
>       3   2006 ,  2007     2  2006,   2007 11 .     6 .
>   -11:
>         :
> 2007	- 3
>      :
>             11
>      :
> 2006	 2
> ...


     :
2006	 2   
2007       2

----------

9,    25.01.08  :Wow:        .   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 9,    25.01.08        .   .


       ? ,     ,      .

----------


## upfr06

> ?     ???    ?            ...


 ,         ,            : 3  2008 .  ,       .         .

----------

> : 3  2008 .


  3  ?
   "  1 " ? 
  ""  "" ?

----------


## lubezniy

> "  1 " ? 
>   ""  "" ?


 ,    . 1     1 .

----------

> ? ,     ,      .



     25.01    .      18.02   .     ...
    :      ,  ... , , ,   ....   48     9 :Wow:  
   .

----------


## igni

> :
> 2006	 2   
> 2007       2


 ,     2006?

----------

> ,     2006?


 !

----------


## Ariutik

,         "40 "       2007 .     2002  2006.      4

----------


## lubezniy

> ,         "40 "       2007 .     2002  2006.      4


:      .

----------


## upfr06

> 3  ?    "  1 " ?   ""  "" ?


    ,    .      27-          1 . 
!    ,  *1  2008     * ()       2007     3  2008 .     "", ..  1 ,     3 .

----------


## Ariutik

..      ,  ..  ,   ?

----------

:    :

9 []: ******
***30:        .   : ;  : 2007 .
   ()   ()         c / = 4/10:    = 10863.48  :  = *4/10 = 10863,48*4/10 = 4345,39,    (    10 .)    = 4348.38.

  , .. -            . 

      -4-1         ,   ,     . ,      -4-1.        FAQ.

, *lubezniy*,
        .               ...
***30:        .
  : ;  : 2007 .
   ()   ()  ,    <>,        (-11200.00)/(-28000.00) = 1.6/3.9:
   = 28801.34  :
 = (-28000.00)*1.6/3.9+11200.00 = (28801.34-28000.00)*1.6/3.9+11200.00 = 11528.75,    (    10 .)    = 11520.54.


-<_-4-2>
   <>4</>
   <>-4-2</>
   <></>
   <></>
   <>033-988-974 14</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2007</>
   <>20.02.2008</>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>28801.34</>
     <>11520.54</> 

  ,   ,   FAQ...

----------


## lubezniy

> :    :
> ...
>   ,   ,   FAQ...


:           ? ,    .

----------

!!!
     288013,41 . =28801,34, =11520,36
       4%/  10% ,     =0,4
        (11520,36-11200)/28801,34-28000) = 320,36/801,34 = 0,4...
   1,6/3,9 ?
      85244,97, , =8524,50  =3409,80,      =(8524,50-28000)*1,6/3,9+11200=3210,05 -     3409,80   ...   ???

----------


## novichok-07

,   .  ,     .-. -(   )?  ,   ,  -     2007   2008             .          2008 ?

----------

> 2008 ?


  :yes:

----------


## lubezniy

> !!!
>      288013,41 . =28801,34, =11520,36
>        4%/  10% ,     =0,4
>         (11520,36-11200)/28801,34-28000) = 320,36/801,34 = 0,4...
>    1,6/3,9 ?


  "      "  ,     .  .  ,    .

----------


## novichok-07

> ,   .  ,     .-. -(   )?


,       ., ,         .       ,       2007    .

----------

.
 ,     ?
      ,     .

***30:    <>.   <> = 718.00  <>  1-    2007- ,      (   ),   



2
***30:    <>.   <> = 120.00  <>  2-    2007- ,      (   ),   


    :
  ()    1 ,  3

----------


## lubezniy

> .
>  ,     ?


  .  -  FAQ.

----------


## Jinah

,  ,
           .
             - 3 ? 
 - 1 ? (,    1     . :/ ).
          ? (   -     1 ).
   )

----------


## 777

2007   3  2008  (1   ).

----------

> ,   .  ,     .-. -(   )?  ,   ,  -     2007   2008             .          2008 ?


 2008     2007    <></>

----------

1  (  3-     )

    :
      2007  ( -11     "   2007   -100),        ?:



-   2006 -100 (      -        2006 -100-        ) -   ?

-   2007 -100 ( "         )

 (

----------


## novichok-07

, ,     07,00           :     ,   ,    ?
1) 
2): / 
3)  (  )

----------


## elizawetka

.   -     -1,    .       -         .       (  ) -  7 .     .    (  1   ),      . ,  -    :Smilie:

----------


## novichok-07

,    ,      2007  - ,     ?

----------

> .   -     -1,    .       -         .       (  ) -  7 .     .    (  1   ),      . ,  -


1      -1, 
  CHECKXML-    .

----------

> , ,     07,00           :     ,   ,    ?
> 1) 
> 2): / 
> 3)  (  )


   1)   ().

----------


## Worldman

!!!
  .    496(27,02,08)         ???      -4-2      checkxml(18.02.08).     .      .

----------

,    .     30  2008. -  ,    ?  .     ( 6- ),   ,    , ,        :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     07,00           :     ,   ,    ?
> 1) 
> 2): / 
> 3)  (  )


1) . FAQ
2)    
3)    ...    .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    .     30  2008. -  ,    ?  .     ( 6- ),   ,    , ,


        (,        ).

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    ,      2007  - ,     ?


  ,   -      .

----------

,  ,     2007    - ,    -,      ,     .           -4-2.    ,      .    ,        -4-1 ..         ?

----------


## novichok-07

> ,    ,      2007  - ,     ?
> 
>   ,   -      .


..   ,      ,      ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ..   ,      ,      ?


   (     ) .

----------


## -

*lubezniy*,  ,      . 
   .      1   ,         ,   ,   ,    ,   ,      -   ,    .
     . 
  1  :Abuse:     .

----------


## Chaplain

.     .   12.00    04.00  .    5,FilesPFRXML  CheckXML.
         5.   . .   . ,.... ,     . 29  .    16 . ,...          .    3 )

----------


## _

> ,    .     30  2008. -  ,    ?  .     ( 6- ),   ,    , ,


     3 .       .

----------

!!!! , ,        .   1..  !

----------

1  :Abuse:     .[/QUOTE]
 )

----------

, !      ?

----------


## igni

:  , -4-2, -6-1?

----------

-    ?

----------


## _

> , !      ?


   4-  -   -11

----------


## _

> :  , -4-2, -6-1?


.   - -6-1,  -4-    ,  .          ,     ,    -6-1  ,      , ..   ,   .

----------

.  , ,  .    ?   " " - "" -.

----------


## igni

> *lubezniy*     1   ,         ....


     1  ?

----------


## igni

> -    ?


,

----------

,      ,   : "    +" ???       ....         ..

----------


## igni

> .   - -6-1,  -4-    ,  .          ,     ,    -6-1  ,      , ..   ,   .


  ,  :


 () 

(        31.07.2006 N 192)
. 12:
...      ,    ,   ;

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      ,   : "    +" ???       ....         ..


 -        . ,         -    . ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> 


  ,       : **    ...  . .

----------

[QUOTE=lubezniy;51504405] ...      :Frown:       ...    -          ????

----------


## lubezniy

> ...           ...    -          ????


         :         , . .     . -,         .
       ( , ,  ),  ,   ,     .          - ,      ,  .
   :   "  ",  , ,    .

----------

.    2- . 
   .    ,    ,  ?     <?xml version="1.0" encoding="Windows-1251" ?> 
- <>
  <>PFR-700-Y-2007-ORG-087-415-051369-DCK-00002-DPT-000000-DCK-00000.XML</> 
- <>
  <>07.00</> 
  <></> 


 ?  2 .

----------


## lubezniy

...

----------

lubezniy,   ? 
 . 43   192 :
...." -4-2 ( )      ,      -      ,     " "  -6-1."
    ,       ,    -4-1...
  -4-1,   -6-1  ...
  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> lubezniy,   ? 
>  . 43   192 :
> ...." -4-2 ( )      ,      -      ,     " "  -6-1."
>     ,       ,    -4-1...
>   -4-1,   -6-1  ...
>   ?


,  ,   -4-1 ( , )...

----------

> ,  ,   -4-1 ( , )...


....    -4-2....     ..    :Frown: (((

----------


## lubezniy

> ....    -4-2....     ..   (((


     192:   ,    (  )   -4-1,  , ?

----------

> 192:   ,    (  )   -4-1,  , ?


  ...      ...  :        -4-2,   -4-1... :Frown:

----------


## lubezniy

> ...      ...  :        -4-2,   -4-1...


     ...   ""     .      192    ,     ,       .

----------

> ...   ""     .      192    ,     ,       .


  :Smilie:           ...

----------

,  ,   .    ,      :Smilie: )
        ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,   .    ,     )
>         ?


  - "  .    "?  ?

----------

> - "  .    "?  ?


  :Smilie: )            ( , ,  , -   ),      ,   ,   -    ,            ,    :Smilie: )

----------

> 3 .       .


,   . ,   ,    -.     ,    ,            :Smilie:  
 :yes:  !

----------


## lubezniy

> )            ( , ,  , -   ),      ,   ,   -    ,            ,   )


  ?

----------

> ?

----------

> 


   ()        !!!    .  The Bat

----------


## upfr06

> . .     . -,         .    :   "  ",  , ,    .


   ,          ,         .   :           ,   ()        ,      .               ,    .               ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,          ,         .   :           ,   ()        ,      .               ,    .               ,   .


,    .  ,         "    "?      :   ,   ,    ,       (   . )  . ()   , ()  ,   ,      :    () (),    ,    ;  ,        .

----------


## upfr06

> :   ,   ,    ,       (   . )  .


!    ,     2   :  ()    .            ()       . ,   ""     .      .    ,     ,            ,       ,     .



> ,      :


       .   .   ,   -   .

----------


## byuysa

...

----------


## benaz

:
        . :
1)    ....    .
2)    
C/PERSW/checkxml/CPSNXML.DLL

   ? .  :Wow:

----------


## _

> ()        !!!    .  The Bat


         ,   ,  ,     .               .,        .

----------


## -2008

17               .     .     ,       ? 
(-6)

----------


## _

> 17               .     .     ,       ? 
> (-6)


       .    .        .

----------


## Andrey_R

?     .

----------


## tinkaer

,     ,    .

----------


## Andrey_R

"" -       ?,

----------


## tinkaer

3     :yes:

----------


## Andrey_R

:Embarrassment:

----------

2007   (. ),    .     ,     . , ,      :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

,        -   :Smilie:

----------


## Andrey_R

, ,     ?   ""  " ?"  ))

----------

! , .    ,    ,   - "   -...  ".    ? :Frown:

----------

> ! , .    ,    ,   - "   -...  ".    ?


    -.

----------

! , !     .,   -  : "  ...  ".   .  ?
 :Frown:

----------

.

----------

,

----------

> ! , !     .,   -  : "  ...  ".   .  ?


      . 
     ,     
: "  ...  ".

"  "     ?

           ,    !

----------

,

----------

> ,


   ?

----------

044-143-267-91

----------


## lubezniy

> ! , .    ,    ,   - "   -...  ".    ?


      ?

----------

> ?


))))    ,      )))

----------


## lubezniy

> ))))    ,      )))


 ?     -?        .

----------


## 2007

> 044-143-267-91


044-143-267 91

----------

> ?     -?        .


    ,

----------

> 044-143-267 91


?

----------

> 044-143-267-91


  044-143-267   22

  004-143-267   91

 ,   ...

----------

> 044-143-267   22
> 
>   004-143-267   91
> 
>  ,   ...


,   :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,   !    .

----------

> ,


     .

----------

> **,   !    .


,   ....

----------

> ,


!!! !!!!!  !

----------


## Andrey_R

> ,        -


, ,     ?   ""  " ?"  ))

----------


## L.

2006 ,     ?
 ,     ?
  10% + ? ?

----------


## tinkaer

> , ,     ?   ""  " ?"  ))


     .    . ,        -       ,     .

----------


## Andrey_R



----------


## lubezniy

> 2006 ,     ?
>  ,     ?


 , .          ,   .



> 10% + ? ?


  ...          .

----------


## 1

Windows 2.0....
 : "      ...."   "   -  (    )"  ....    !  ,   -    ...    - ,       -  .  , , ,    ...
 -    ?

----------


## lubezniy

*1*,    c:\persw,      .
     .   ,     .

----------

, :
          -  ,     . 
   ? (     )
      .  ? ,    ?  ,  /?  ?

----------


## Freya

.  ?

----------


## tanjucha

, ,    .    (    )?    ,       .  :Frown:        ...

----------


## Witus

!

 ,          ,    2007   -     ?

----------


## lubezniy

> !
> 
>  ,          ,    2007   -     ?


.

----------


## madina_s

5:   ,    ,   .  ,     :   (2008),      (..               ,        ,   ).
,

----------


## lubezniy

*madina_s*,         ?

----------


## madina_s

CheckXML-7.00,    CheckXMLInst.exe:  ()     KLADR  C://......, 
(   ,   ,       buhsoft.ru,   - ).
  :      ANSI  ASCII,    ANSI (     ), 
  ,

----------


## lubezniy

*madina_s*,          http://www.lubezniy.ru/download/kladr.zip ,      ASCII.

----------


## madina_s

,

----------


## madina_s

, 
    gnivc.ru  ,      (    ),  ,    ,   ,      
:       (..      ?)

----------


## lubezniy

*madina_s*,   http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=80      29.05.2008,        ,    .  :Smilie:  .  ,   ,  .     .

----------


## madina_s

,

----------


## 1

:
30:    <>.   <> = 2008  2-       2008       :


-<_>
   <>2</>
  +<>
   <>2008</>
   <>31.12.2008</>
   <-11></-11>
   <>1</>
   <>4</>
  +<>
  +<>
   <></>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>
     <>3</>
    +<>
    -<>
      <></>
      <>2008</>
      -<>

2
***30:    <>.   <> = -2459.00  <>  2-    2007- ,  2008-    (   ),   


        :
    :
....................
2007......1017........-2459
 . 
............84742........24840

2007......1017          
2008......83725.......24840
......84742.......24840
   . 
2008.....................-2459
2008......1017

----------


## lubezniy

*1*,   2009- .

----------

> *1*,   2009- .

----------


## oov4

2008

----------

[QUOTE=Gladifor;51486479]Mr. lubezniy,            .    ,   ,  ,        .  .   .     .   -,        .     4-1   -  :

----------

,     "  ",

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     "  ",


      .   ,       (  ,    ,     ,    ),     ,       .

----------


## 13

, ,       -6-1  ,  ,        ,

----------


## 13

> , ,       -6-1  ,  ,        ,


 ,

----------

(-5).  ,    ,  ,  .      .
.

----------


## lubezniy

http://www.opfr-komi.clarionlife.net/dokumenty-pu-5/

----------

,         -  .

----------


## lubezniy

- .   ?

----------

.

----------


## Rustic06

! 
      5.    /  -3()   .  .     .       .   ,  .       !    5.70.01

----------


## lubezniy

*Rustic06*,       -    ( . . )      .

----------

.  ,           . ? 07.00  30.01.2008

----------


## lubezniy

> .  ,           . ? 07.00  30.01.2008


 ?

----------

-

----------

> -


      ?
   ?

----------

(.   ,      (F9) ,     (, ),    (, )

----------

> (.   ,      (F9) ,     (, ),    (, )


  ?       Excel (    ).
     . 

  ,   .

----------

-         ,

----------

> -         ,


 

XXXXX(YYYY)

    epfr . ru  

      2008 ?   ,     ?

----------

. ,  .  -. , ,        :" "LIC"   . ?"       ,     -  ,  ,  "    "  .     ,   ,  ,      - !!!  ? -         .  .  ,

----------

,   ,   .      .  . .   . .  ,

----------


## ..

, ,     .
1 7.7.  .,   , ,   .    .

  . .   ,    . 
.     1,      2,   ,    .

        ,   . (   )

  ?

!

----------


## s-tanya

!!! .....         . ,     ,  -11    ?

----------


## Larik

> !!! .....         . ,     ,  -11    ?


 -11... -

----------


## s-tanya

Larik    .    ,     - .... 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## PetLen

.        11.01.2009 .  12.01.2009-31.05.2009      .  01.06.2009      1,5 .  - -4-1 - 1    : 01.01.2009-31.05.2009-.
         01.06.2009-31.12.2009-.
,    11      .    ?     -   ?

----------

!
-    ?      ?
   ,  .   ?
 ,     .

----------


## Garganzola

, .     !!

1.  -6-1     -4-2      .    ???
2.  -11 ( ),         ??
3.       ??

----------


## Andrey_R

, ,

----------


## Garganzola

!!  :yes:

----------

! , ,     ? 
   ,   -      ,             .         "   !"             ( ,      ,     ).
 ,     ?
!

----------


## Yaroslav_Tir

:
      CheckXml   :

	    . 
 <>     .
	<>2</>

- <>
  <>2</> 
- <>
- <>
  <>1</> 
  <>01.01.2009</> 
  <>01.02.2009</> 
  </>
  </>
- <>
- <>
  <>2</> 
  <>02.02.2009</> 
  <>30.06.2009</> 
  </>
  </>
  </>

----------


## Leon_M

!

, ,       ( + )          ,     ( ),           -6:         ?
    ,   :     "  2010 3.0.6  30.06.2010"    ,         ,         ,       .     - ,          -  ?
, ,           -6 (   )    ?   , , -  .

----------


## ohm

!  20 ,       .     ?!   - ?

----------

> !  20 ,       .     ?!   - ?


         ,     .

----------


## Ernesttsenre

, *lubezniy*!

 ,     = )
,     !
    :

    _      _-4-2


   .   .  
 <></> 

  = ))))

----------

> , *lubezniy*!
> 
>  ,     = )
> ,     !
>     :
> 
>     _      _-4-2
> 
> 
> ...


   CHECKXML   <></>

----------


## Ernesttsenre

> CHECKXML   <></>


?          ,   !   !

     ,    !

    _      _-4-2

   .   .  
 <></> 


-<_-4-2>
   <>2</>
   <>-4-2</>
*<></>
   <></>* 
   <>-- </>
  +<>
  +<>
   <>2009</>
   <>21.07.2010</>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
  +<>
  -<>

----------

,    -      ?
  - ?

----------


## Larik

**,    ,    .

----------

!.   ,      .......
.!!!20:     <> .   :
  1 (7.70.501)
  ,      !

----------


## Larik

**,  ,   ,   ?

----------


## crazy-

!  .
    4-1,  4-2  .    3  XML.      5 (  )     3 ,      .    .     .  
(  4.08.2010 )

----------

-

----------


## .

**,       ?

----------


## Bucom

,    "  ",        .

----------


## crazy-



----------


## crazy-

-   !?      ,    ?

----------


## .

*crazy-*,       ,    -4 ?
 ,    2007 ,      2010 ,          ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Helper-2005

*crazy-*,         -5   1.
 :Smilie:  (   ).
 -5  - - .
 ,  .     "()"  (  "").     .
(   ,  "" -   



> .


,      :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

-        (  )  -    -11 (       .

----------


## crazy-

Helper-2005  .

----------

.    ? "    "     ?
   ,      "  ",      .  .      .

----------

> .    ? "    "     ?
>    ,      "  ",      .  .      .


   "  ",       
XXX-XXX-XXX XX       .
      .

----------

> Helper-2005  .


  .

----------


## Helper-2005

> .


  :Smilie:

----------

,  - ...
 ,       (    ), ,    ,    5  ( ),      .         ,       ,    ,   .   , ,       ,

----------


## Leon_M

*,*        ,     :Cool:

----------

> ,  - ...
>  ,       (    ), ,    ,    5  ( ),      .         ,       ,    ,   .   , ,       ,


         .
     CHECKXML.
   ,     ,   .

----------

:   .

----------

!     !       ?       !

----------


## irusik_a

, ,      .
    2010.     . (    2  2010  ,   )
  2010.     -   . 
 ,     2010.    ,       2011.
     . 
   ,      2  2010.   2  2011     2 .2011.(              ),      1  2011. (     2  2011.     ).
   ,       ,    2  .
, ,     ,      ,         ,     .

----------


## NastasiaD

:
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=436255&page=49

----------

